# Regions Archery Bowhunters Pro/Am Tour



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

In because I'm curious.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm excited to hear the details when they are available.... makes me wish I could be at the ATA this year!


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

There will be something for everyone at these tournaments.
The focus will be on the bowhunters and we will be offering a 
Pro Bowhunter class. 
We will be sitting down with a panel of shooters and industry professionals at the
show to get all of the details worked out. I will post new information from the show
as we get everything squared away.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Subscribed!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sounds great


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Guardedly hopeful...........


----------



## bigbassone (Jan 13, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

NOV RUT said:


> The focus will be on the bowhunters and we will be offering a Pro Bowhunter class.


Something that I thought should have been for a long time.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Needs to be televised and big outside sponsors. The archery manufacturers shouldnt be the main sponsors. I believe thats one of the main reasons 3d archery isnt growing. 
Jame


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me,can't wait to hear more


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Sounds great.Hope it draws more to the sport.Hope it comes to NC.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Hope it's not just in a selected few states!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

tuning in!


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

chuckatuk said:


> Sounds great.Hope it draws more to the sport.Hope it comes to NC.


Have you been reading my notes?? (NC.)


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Jame said:


> Needs to be televised and big outside sponsors. The archery manufacturers shouldnt be the main sponsors. I believe thats one of the main reasons 3d archery isnt growing.
> Jame


I agree, and these are a few of the things that we are working on.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Subscribed.. Hmmm.


Dennis Garrett


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

NOV RUT said:


> I agree, and these are a few of the things that we are working on.


Like Red Bull, or something the tweens, teens, and twentysomethings can relate to. That said, that stuff is terrible, except mixed with Jagermeister.


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

can't wait


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

This has me excited! It is always great to see our sport grow!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Subscribed so I can find out more about this new organization


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm signing off for the night. I will be headed for Louisville in the morning and will
probably still be able to smell the burning dumpsters from last nights win against the gators!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sounds great. Looking forward to hearing all the news at trade show.

DB


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Good news keep us posted


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

NOV RUT said:


> I'm signing off for the night. I will be headed for Louisville in the morning and will
> probably still be able to smell the burning dumpsters from last nights win against the gators!! LMAO!!!


Actually it's not dumpster you're smelling, that's burnt gator


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

last i checked with them redbull isn't looking to pick up archery... 

i'll see how it goes but i'm not gonna partake


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

NOV RUT said:


> There will be something for everyone at these tournaments.
> The focus will be on the bowhunters and we will be offering a
> Pro Bowhunter class.
> We will be sitting down with a panel of shooters and industry professionals at the
> ...


Pro Bowhunter class, now that is cool. I mentioned that I thought there should be a national shoot with a Pro Bowhunter class on this forum a few times and got jumped on pretty bad, I hope they don't start picking on you. I'm glad to see a new organization with new ideas, I hope to see Guys soon.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I like it. I am interested.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

You have my support so far. Excited to see it at the show


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

looking forward to more info. thanks


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Cant wait to hear more info on this


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I am interested! Looking for more info!


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Just got to Louisville and I'm ready to get this
thing rockin!! As soon as the meetings start I will
start feeding everyone info.. 

Shawn


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

*Regions Archery ready to launch at the ATA show see Shawn and I at McKenzie*

Shawn and I just got to Louisville to coordinate the sponsor presentations for the weekend and next week. The response to the things planned and presented for Regions Archery this year and into the future have been received extremely well. The more help we get from sponsors and shooters alike will determine how fast we can spread Regions across the country to your back yard. Look for more information regarding shoot dates and sites within the next few weeks. We have to dot the i's and cross tee's in the contracts with the hosting communities. Moving this fast we expect some set backs but we will move it forward in responsible manner to bring you the highest quality tournaments.
Dick Pintcke 
President


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

The Bow Hunter Pro class is the only way 3d archery will ever be put on TV. It has to be something bow hunters across America can relate too.

Like nascar, they drive ford, chevy and toyota. 

Pro Baseball doesn't use aluminum bats, they use wood. Why? Because they are pro and it works! This makes us in awe because we have an advantage in high school and college with aluminum. Not the pro's because they don't need it.

Pro Bow Hunters, we don't need the long stabilizer, v bars or the stupid umbrella. Wind is part of the game in the hunting woods!! 

This is way over due!!! Finally something we can relate too!

I shoot open because it was the only way to move up but my heart was always with the Bow Hunters!

Thank you Regions, with the right team in place this will be a success!!!!


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

I would be interested in learning more. I'm sure there are those who enjoy competing with hunting equipment, but I also think there are those who prefer shooting open style equipment. ASA caters to both groups and has enjoyed success following that format. It will be interesting to see if there are enough bowhunters to support a national tour based on serving that segment of the competitive archery community.

For myself, given a choice between shooting an ASA pro am or an event where the rules limit equipment choices to hunting equipment, I'll shoot ASA.

I wish the organizers luck. I've seen other instances where there's a ton of early support for new archery ventures including 3D clubs. Its the hard work involved in keeping the venture moving forward that tests the commitment and dedication of the leadership. For example, I know everyone was pumped up when the magazine, Tournament Archer, was initiated and the disappointment and anger when it faded and died. I hope the organizers of this effort are better prepared to spend the time and effort to make it work.

As I said, good luck and God speed.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Regions will cater to the target archer as well as the Bowhunter. We plan on offering the same
classes as the ASA as well as a Pro Bowhunter class with great payouts. The format, and rules
will be very close to the ASA but with some minor tweaks here and there to appeal to a wider range
of shooters.


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

NOV RUT said:


> Regions will cater to the target archer as well as the Bowhunter. We plan on offering the same
> classes as the ASA as well as a Pro Bowhunter class with great payouts. The format, and rules
> will be very close to the ASA but with some minor tweaks here and there to appeal to a wider range
> of shooters.


sounding good


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

NOV RUT said:


> Regions will cater to the target archer as well as the Bowhunter. We plan on offering the same
> classes as the ASA as well as a Pro Bowhunter class with great payouts. The format, and rules
> will be very close to the ASA but with some minor tweaks here and there to appeal to a wider range
> of shooters.


Thank you for clearing that up for me. I look forward to hearing more about your plans.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Shawn,
You'll be at the ATA?
Where can i find you to learn more?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Taged


----------



## RutCrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

cant wait to hear more,, very excited about something new coming to the area,, hopefully more for the shooter than for the organization..wishing you the best of luck


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Can't wait to hear more details.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

XForce Girl said:


> Shawn,
> You'll be at the ATA?
> Where can i find you to learn more?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Yes,

They will be at the McKenzie booth.

Looks to me like they are trying to replace the IBO and Rhinehart targets. Sounds good to me. :wink:


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> Shawn,
> You'll be at the ATA?
> Where can i find you to learn more?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, we will be at the show and we will Mckenzie booth,
but I will be all over the show also.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

This sounds great,only thing is I think the payout/awards needs to be in some way different or less than Open class,because the Open pro's will just transfer and still win everything.The best will still be the best no matter what the limitations,which is not a bad thing,just counterproductive in my feeble opinion.


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

We had great meetings today with Easton, Hoyt, Bohning, HHA, McKenzie and quit a few other manufactures.
Everyone seems to be very excited about the format and the excitement that this will bring to the tournament world.
Very Positive day!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

REGIONS ARCHERY said:


> We had great meetings today with Easton, Hoyt, Bohning, HHA, McKenzie and quit a few other manufactures.
> Everyone seems to be very excited about the format and the excitement that this will bring to the tournament world.
> Very Positive day!!


Awesome, exciting news.

Good luck and many are diffidently supporting this!

DB


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Very exciting can't wait to hear where the tourneys will be?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I for one am not going to complain about rules or policies, it is what it is. 
Just hoping there will be a shoot within a 4 hour drive of me.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Sounds really good to me! I would love to get back in 3D as a Pro Bowhunter. That is basically how I compete anyway. No lenses and short stabs. I think the use of laser range finders should be allowed because that IS bowhunting. Every single hunting show I watch shows the hunter ranging the target before he shoots. Make them shoot skinny hunting arrows too!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

XForce Girl said:


> I for one am not going to complain about rules or policies, it is what it is.
> Just hoping there will be a shoot within a 4 hour drive of me.


Id be happy with one 8 hours from me!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Back at it this morning!!


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Another great day at the ATA show.
The manufactures are very excited about the
new Regions Pro/am and have had nothing but
positive feedback. It looks like this is the right time
with the right direction..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just hit Louisville.

Looking forward to talking to regions sponsor and got some help from some in Oklahoma willing to help.

See you folks tommorrow
DB


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Are there going to be tournaments this year? If so when do you anticipate the first shoot?


----------



## nate3420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretty excited about this. Was talking to an old IBO board member about this a couple weeks ago and he said this thing is awesome. I can't wait to be able to shoot this now this summer as well. This could almost put IBO out of business. A lot of clubs will just keep mckenzies and use this up north. All but good things came from this! Thanks all those who started it and now supporting it


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm ready!!!


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Garceau said:


> Id be happy with one 8 hours from me!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


I'd be happy with a shoot in Wisconsin!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a place in mind.....1000 acres, near a lot of lodging. Has cc shi trails as well as wide horse trails through much of it. Could easily work for asa style ranges.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

So is your plan to pair up with hosting clubs like the R-100 or what? Would like to see one in Montana for sure!


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't wait for them to post all the info,classes,entry fees, payouts. I'm excited to see what they have in store for us.


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bring to AZ and surrounding states. I sure hope you have a great schedule that will work for me and my plans.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking for something in the Carolinas


----------



## 2000danger (Jan 25, 2009)

In for more.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Is there anymore info on shoot locations or dates, rules, anything?


----------



## mudbug82 (Jan 23, 2011)

This is awsome!


----------



## DroptineArchery (Jun 1, 2011)

Any info on how ot is going, website?


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

In for details...


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Great thread,...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DroptineArchery said:


> Any info on how ot is going, website?


no website yet robert


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> no website yet robert


Actually, other than some comments, very short on details. I'm looking forward to more flesh on the bones.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

We talk to Dick for well over an hour at the ATA

Cant say the sponsor but heard another big sponsor on board.

See allot of good things about this. 

Everyone needs to understand it in the first year and is a big task at hand.

Shawn will be getting a websight going in time. Nothing set in stone to post yet.


DB


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

C'mon, you're killing me here! :teeth:


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I cant wait to see what come about from this! I would love to be able to shoot bigger 3D shoots, but I am not going to drive more then 5 hours just to shoot arrows.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

THEY have to go to MICHIGAN, i am just so surprised the IBO or ASA are not up in michigan
i think they are my bbows than cars up there


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

I would look to do the opposite of ASA and lower the number and variety of classes. Some of the ASA classes have less than 15 shooters in it. It would be better to lower the number of classes therefore getting more shooters in the available classes. There are just waaaaay to many classes to keep up with currently.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bishjr said:


> I cant wait to see what come about from this! I would love to be able to shoot bigger 3D shoots, but I am not going to drive more then 5 hours just to shoot arrows.


In coming years a region is coming to NW US. Something needed for many years
DB


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't wait for more details on the Pro Hunter class!!!!!!


----------



## nate3420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Tmaziarz said:


> THEY have to go to MICHIGAN, i am just so surprised the IBO or ASA are not up in michigan
> i think they are my bbows than cars up there


The problem with them not being up there is because they could not compete with each other when they both uses Mckenzie targets and ASA has always been southern. Now with regions we will see a very close to ASA setup up north because now people can compete with IBO because they are using Rinehart targets. This new organization is the best thing that has happened to 3D in a long time. Really excited about it. Could put IBO out of business.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Tmaziarz said:


> THEY have to go to MICHIGAN, i am just so surprised the IBO or ASA are not up in michigan
> i think they are my bbows than cars up there


Asa used to be in Michigan .....horrible turn out from what i remember. A few years and they cut tgeir losses

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroptineArchery (Jun 1, 2011)

We need info, what classes would be offered? I really like a pro bowhunter class, when a shooter is in hunter and moves up to unlimited or fixed pins there is no where to go except open. I would say 75% of the shooters that come into the shop are hunters, this tournament could be huge.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

Very interested. Keeping tabs.


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

After the initial announcements there seems to be no new information coming from those who initiated this thread.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

OT3D said:


> After the initial announcements there seems to be no new information coming from those who initiated this thread.


They're at the ATA show getting sponsorship. They did say after the show is done they would unveil their plans, so I guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## nate3420 (Apr 22, 2012)

OT3D said:


> After the initial announcements there seems to be no new information coming from those who initiated this thread.


Everyone needs to be patient. They said after ATA show they would be more certain on things. This isn't as easy of a task as people might think. I rather wait and it be perfect then something just thrown together And it dissolve


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

*Regions Archery Site locations*

We need suggestions and all are welcome.
Dick


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I shoot Men's Unlimited Class in ASA, with all of the available classes and options to compete against more shooters, most pin shooters jump ship and put a scope on. As a result, our class is getting smaller and smaller. Adding some Pro Pin class with hunting set ups would draw many of those ship jumpers back. Bowhunters are the masses that drive the archery industry. Best of luck, sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

Locations?

Near or in big cities with big airports. It's cheaper to fly into bigger cities. If you are going to have these spread out all over the country, no one wants to fly for 2-3 hours, then have to drive 2-3 hours to a small town that doesn't have enough hotels. I never could understand why ASA or IBO could not get this. 

ASA Classic in Atlanta in the late 90s was a perfect example. Vegas and Indoor Nationals-2 big cities with easy accessibility and a plethora of lodging and eateries...


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd like to see a known distance class like the k50 in asa. So us target shooters could have some fun and shoot foam deer.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

REGIONS ARCHERY said:


> We need suggestions and all are welcome.
> Dick


Talking to a few in my state. 


Trosper Archery in Ok. City would be a good choice.


Dallas or Paris for Texas. Couple of clubs could handle it.

Sure those archers in Arkansas could suggest a shoot sight.

Are region can handle it.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Can you imagine the paper work, new and adjusted plans, amended rules and added rules, phone calls, email and man hours to get Regions on track? Insurance, club afflilations, insurance programs... :faint:


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Come to Oak Ridge Tennessee. Has plenty of hotels and resturants. Centrally located, and very close to interstates 40 and 75. Close to Knoxville that has a big airport. And this is the location where ASA had it's largest and most attended shoots every year.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Camp Atterbury just outside of Colombus, Indiana. Ft. Harrison State Park, Indianapolis, Indiana.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Subscribed.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

I will have someone contacting you Dick.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

would love to see one in the beautiful alleghany national forest near warren pa
plus a know distance class


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Archery Talk will be posting the video that we shot about
Regions Archery at the ATA show very shortly. For anyone with
questions, lets hear them, I will answer everything that I can.

Thanks,
Shawn Hatem
(740) 684-2624


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is the ATA show Regions Archery video.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Jonathan Perret said:


> Locations?
> 
> Near or in big cities with big airports. It's cheaper to fly into bigger cities. If you are going to have these spread out all over the country, no one wants to fly for 2-3 hours, then have to drive 2-3 hours to a small town that doesn't have enough hotels. I never could understand why ASA or IBO could not get this.
> 
> ASA Classic in Atlanta in the late 90s was a perfect example. Vegas and Indoor Nationals-2 big cities with easy accessibility and a plethora of lodging and eateries...


There is a certain size town that is receptive to this size and type of an event. The chamber of commerce of smaller towns are hungry to have an event that will bring in $600,000 to $800,000 over a 3-4 day period. Bigger cities really are not interested in supporting this size event. That is why Metropolis, Illinois, Paris, Texas, London, Ky, etc, etc are on the ASA schedule. You must have support of the town and chamer of commerce to pull off these events. You must go to where this support exists.

It is a HUGE undertaking to find and develop tournament sites that can handle these types of shoots. Good Luck to Regions. The organizers have a huge mountain to climb to get this off the ground.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Please watch the video on post 103.
Big thanks to Kurt D for posting this video for us.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

nate3420 said:


> Everyone needs to be patient. They said after ATA show they would be more certain on things. This isn't as easy of a task as people might think. I rather wait and it be perfect then something just thrown together And it dissolve


i agree 100%!!! Lets these fellows get it done ,show some patience my fellow arrow slingers!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

NOV RUT said:


> Please watch the video on post 103.
> Big thanks to Kurt D for posting this video for us.


Shawn are you going to put together a web site something like ASA has?


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes we will have a site.
We will also be posting info on fishingandhuntingforum.com


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I like what I have heard so far! I own Coyote Run Archery and we are waiting for more info. We use the IBO rules now but are considering switching over to Regions if we like what we see. I have not made a schedule for 2013 yet because I want to have all info and dates before we decide. I think it would be nice to have some local clubs and ranges shooting this format so shooters can practice for the 3 nationals.


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes it would be nice. Coyote Run is a great place to shoot also


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hoping it will take off in a big way. From the way it seems right now, it will be a few years before they are expanding to the southeast. Hopefully it will last long enough so that I'll get to participate in it too. Good Luck!!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

bow-legged said:


> I like what I have heard so far! I own Coyote Run Archery and we are waiting for more info. We use the IBO rules now but are considering switching over to Regions if we like what we see. I have not made a schedule for 2013 yet because I want to have all info and dates before we decide. I think it would be nice to have some local clubs and ranges shooting this format so shooters can practice for the 3 nationals.


You have an awesome place to shoot, i think it would be great to have this type of format.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

This is going to get interesting, many of us that shoot ASA and IBO only have limited time available we can use for shoots. I realy like the ideas and concepts that are being talked about and hope this will work out for Regions.
I would not be surprised if many of the clubs around would switch from being an IBO club like coyote run has suggested they may do.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds cool for sure. I know information will be coming but I think it would be neat to see the prospective regions on a map. Just to get an idea of what region one might fall in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

NOV RUT said:


> Yes we will have a site.
> We will also be posting info on fishingandhuntingforum.com


 Right on. Thanx Shawn. :thumb:


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

If Burley's in I'm in, see you at the shoots bud...


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

This is going to be awesome


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

The thing that confuses me is that the first guy says you're idea was to put the shoots near the archers because not everyone could afford to travel to the IBO and ASA shoots, which is a great point. The confusing part came at the end when you announced that the first three shoots this year were going to be in the exact same states as the IBO Triple Crown shoots and that the 3 shoots next year were going to be in 1 state that has an ASA Pro Am (TX) and 1 state that has ASA Pro AMs all around it (AR). If the initial statement is correct, wouldn't it have been better to put shoots in states/area that weren't already hosting major tournaments (Michigan, New York, and North Carolina for example)?


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Supermag1 said:


> The thing that confuses me is that the first guy says you're idea was to put the shoots near the archers because not everyone could afford to travel to the IBO and ASA shoots, which is a great point. The confusing part came at the end when you announced that the first three shoots this year were going to be in the exact same states as the IBO Triple Crown shoots and that the 3 shoots next year were going to be in 1 state that has an ASA Pro Am (TX) and 1 state that has ASA Pro AMs all around it (AR). If the initial statement is correct, wouldn't it have been better to put shoots in states/area that weren't already hosting major tournaments (Michigan, New York, and North Carolina for example)?


My guess is they are choosing spots that have a known 3D following to establish themselves first.. JMO though.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LCA said:


> My guess is they are choosing spots that have a known 3D following to establish themselves first.. JMO though.


Exactly and only makes sense.
DB


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Just remember too their not going to please everyone. It’s just not possible. Your still going to have people come on here and complain cause there's not one in their backyard or they don't have the classes they wanted or the rules aren't set how they wanted, etc. It will still be like any other org. out there. If you want to shoot it go and play by their rules, if not stay at home. I think the more opportunities we have to shoot the better. Some we can go to, some we can't that’s just life. Let’s give the new org. a chance before we come on here and start criticizing or being negative.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

okarcher said:


> Just remember too their not going to please everyone. It’s just not possible. Your still going to have people come on here and complain cause there's not one in their backyard or they don't have the classes they wanted or the rules aren't set how they wanted, etc. It will still be like any other org. out there. If you want to shoot it go and play by their rules, if not stay at home. I think the more opportunities we have to shoot the better. Some we can go to, some we can't that’s just life. Let’s give the new org. a chance before we come on here and start criticizing or being negative.


 Well said! I agree 100%


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I think the idea of setting up in known quality areas for the first year is a great idea, why not make some of the big time shooters interested in the tour? I just hope that the plan follows through with going to each region of the country. Up here in the midwest, we have a lot of quality shooters that cant afford to travel more then a few hours just to plug arrows. So i ask as a person that falls into the category of not having tons of money to burn, please spread these shoots out over the region and not just in a couple cities that are right next to each other.


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

Is it going to be kid friendly. My 6 yr old loves shooting with me and I was terrified to bring him to the big IBO shoots. I would love to be able to bring him and even have him shoot in his own class. Set up times for kids to shoot when we are not.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

I really like the idea of another org. to shoot, but this is all going to be a short notice thing as of now. Most people need time to plan for these shoots. I mean travel, lodging, and time of of work if needed. I for one will need to see a schedule soon so a decision can be made on which shoots I will attend. I will try to support anything archery if at all possible BUT I think some of the details should have been put together before any announcement was made. I may get strung up by alot on here, and thats alright but this is how I feel.


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

Sounds great. If it takes off I would like to see several clubs in the southern ohio area go to regions rules. It would be alot less expensive for us to shoot regions than make all the asa circuits down south. I think alot of people in this area would support it especially with the ibo shooting rhineharts. I think one thing that would gain regions even more followers is if they ran an asa platform but shoot CENTER 12's only instead of upper and lower. I think alot of ibo guys would be happy to shoot regions with that minor rule change. It would also set them apart some from the asa. Ohio, Indiana, North Carolina would all be great starting points.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

okarcher said:


> Just remember too their not going to please everyone. It’s just not possible. Your still going to have people come on here and complain cause there's not one in their backyard or they don't have the classes they wanted or the rules aren't set how they wanted, etc. It will still be like any other org. out there. If you want to shoot it go and play by their rules, if not stay at home. I think the more opportunities we have to shoot the better. Some we can go to, some we can't that’s just life. Let’s give the new org. a chance before we come on here and start criticizing or being negative.


It was my understanding they have an agreement to shoot ASA rules. If that's so than there should be no confusion over rules.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

hope the PA shoot is in Lancaster there is a lot for the family to do in this area !


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

well, like they say, the proof is in the pudding. so i'll be watching with interest as to how this plays out. i suspect it not only has the potential to draw from the IBO, but from the ASA pro ams as well. as i understand it the new organization will be using ASA rules, but i have not read where they will be part of the ASA.
(i have no idea where that came from. just one of my grandma's old saws.)


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

really excited looking froward to doing all we can to promote this. please let us know if we can help in any way.


----------



## bowhunterkdc (Jul 5, 2009)

Im in sounds like it could be fun


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

I want to say thank you to everyone that has offered
to help us with Regions Archery. I have returned all of my
PM's and asked for your contact info.

Thanks Again,
Shawn Hatem


----------



## 4shotshy (Jan 31, 2009)

posted to keep up with this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

woodsman78 said:


> hope the PA shoot is in Lancaster there is a lot for the family to do in this area !


even tho it is a 5 hr trip for us we really like that area and the park where asa had a shoot a few years ago was nice.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Supermag1 said:


> The thing that confuses me is that the first guy says you're idea was to put the shoots near the archers because not everyone could afford to travel to the IBO and ASA shoots, which is a great point. The confusing part came at the end when you announced that the first three shoots this year were going to be in the exact same states as the IBO Triple Crown shoots and that the 3 shoots next year were going to be in 1 state that has an ASA Pro Am (TX) and 1 state that has ASA Pro AMs all around it (AR). If the initial statement is correct, wouldn't it have been better to put shoots in states/area that weren't already hosting major tournaments (Michigan, New York, and North Carolina for example)?


Correct me if I am wrong but I believe Dick was saying 3 NE shoots this year then expanding to 6 shoots next year that will include both the Northern and Southern regions. Then a Championship for all. This way everyone can attend their regional shoots. The only possible long distance to travel would be the Championship.

I say...Hello Regions....Good bye IBO! (Which in my opinion is self destructing due to arrogance)

One suggestion is if possible, make sure every Archery Pro Shop gets fliers to hang. We have a bulletin board that posts all local and national shoots and many of our customers check it weekly to find shoots.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

If you have a championship shoot will the locals be able to walk in and participate? I am looking for a major tour in the Carolinas


----------



## Aparchery (Jan 20, 2013)

I run an archery complex and shop in Pa wondering if the regions tour needs a venue for future events. Looking to get a contact to answer question on if venues are need and what requirements would be. Thank [email protected]


----------



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

Still waiting on dates... I mean truthfully you only have so many to choose from with the ibo & ASA having theirs posted.


----------



## bigbassone (Jan 13, 2010)

I dont understand, it is after the ATA show and information was supposed to be released with all the rules , locations and such. Am I missing it some where or are we still waiting?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Be patient.....this is a HUGE undertaking.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Already subscribed, but puting in another bookmark. ;-)


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

bring it to PA


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

n2bows said:


> Come to Oak Ridge Tennessee. Has plenty of hotels and resturants. Centrally located, and very close to interstates 40 and 75. Close to Knoxville that has a big airport. And this is the location where ASA had it's largest and most attended shoots every year.


i agree


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

Contact [email protected]


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Oak Ridge was great! It's VERY centrally located.


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

rdraper_3 said:


> Subscribed so I can find out more about this new organization


Thanks for your interest. I am swamped with site locations and date conflicts. Very close to a solution and making announcements. It's too easy to rush into mistakes and very difficult to fix them. This is way too important to me to provide the best shoot possible to shooters who really enjoy the sport.
Taking 3D to new dimensions will be a challenge for all of us. The more help I can get with locations and support the faster we can spread Regions across the country. 
You're going to love what we have planned with the Pro Bow Hunter class. It will be entertaining, fun and challenging to all.
All I ask is that you keep everything in perspective and give it fair chance. You won't believe the support we have so far.
[email protected]


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey I don't if I will be the first to ask or not. But are you gonna have a non release or fingers class to shoot in?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## pwb87 (Oct 17, 2004)

subscribed


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bearlee said:


> If you have a championship shoot will the locals be able to walk in and participate? I am looking for a major tour in the Carolinas


you should have to qualify for championship just like any other organization


----------



## DougUndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Please remember New England!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in Shawn. See you Saturday.


----------



## Chad1980 (Aug 14, 2012)

Anything on scheduling yet. Where and when. Need to know so I can take days off work.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

I am a little confused on what is trying to be built here. Is it an organization with the hopes of building a Pro Bowhunter Tournament format by using the Average Joes participation and money. Or is the intent to build an organization supporting the Average Joe Bowhunter by using the Pro Bowhunter.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

ROSKO P said:


> I am a little confused on what is trying to be built here. Is it an organization with the hopes of building a Pro Bowhunter Tournament format by using the Average Joes participation and money. Or is the intent to build an organization supporting the Average Joe Bowhunter by using the Pro Bowhunter.


:confused3:


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

okarcher said:


> Just remember too their not going to please everyone. It’s just not possible. Your still going to have people come on here and complain cause there's not one in their backyard or they don't have the classes they wanted or the rules aren't set how they wanted, etc. It will still be like any other org. out there. If you want to shoot it go and play by their rules, if not stay at home. I think the more opportunities we have to shoot the better. Some we can go to, some we can't that’s just life. Let’s give the new org. a chance before we come on here and start criticizing or being negative.


not being negative just calling it as I see it. They are being just like the IBO and ASA. forget the west. Yea lets have the shoots closer to the shooters. What ever lets have the shoots in the NE where shooters cry and whine if they have to drive 1 1/2 hours. Lets not do anything out west where a 3 to 4 hour drive is the norm. Back to the same BS. Forget the west. You wonder why IBO is about dead out here dam we were lucky to even get dates posted on the calendar. 
Now explain the PRO Bow Hunter class. The video didn't other than its a attempt to get tv celebrity's to come.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

I believe they are going to eventually have shoots in every region of the country.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

ScottyE said:


> I believe they are going to eventually have shoots in every region of the country.


Eventually will be a little late. We already have regional shoot tours that pay the shooters very well. With out anyone making money off the shooters. The major reason IBO is dying is the cost to the clubs to put it on. Screw paying someone that does nothing but take the money. 
Same old same old seeing nothing new other than you will love what we are going to do with the pro bow hunter class. 
Watch the video ok I did learned nothing that I didn't already assume.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

ScottyE said:


> I believe they are going to eventually have shoots in every region of the country.


It's 2013 just wait in 2018 we might have something for you. 
6 regions with the 850 mile radius. Might want to do some math and look at a map. Look at the NW go 400 miles from the coast. That's a 8+ hour drive with 2 passes to cross.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Chad1980 said:


> Anything on scheduling yet. Where and when. Need to know so I can take days off work.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I do know they have some meeeting in feb to get things going.This takes alot of work so we need to be patient.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nothing on the web site yet.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

In the pro bowhunter is it gonna b fixed pins or is moveable sight gonna b allowed?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Droptine said:


> In the pro bowhunter is it gonna b fixed pins or is moveable sight gonna b allowed?


I would imagine pins otherwise it would be no different that the pro class that are out there now


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I read somewhere that a HHA style sight could b used or the spot hogg 1 pin adjustable. If thats the case the only difference would be no lens in scopes and shorter stabs than the pro class.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I see no difference at all in the spot hogg over a target sight. The hha yes.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Take a look at the hogg father, just as good as any target sight and maybe better than some!


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

The Hogg father is a target sight


----------



## bigbassone (Jan 13, 2010)

I dont see any difference in any adjustable sight. If its adjustable then it is adjustable. It doesnt matter which brand, who or how it is made or the adjustments. All or none in my opinion.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bigbassone said:


> I dont see any difference in any adjustable sight. If its adjustable then it is adjustable. It doesnt matter which brand, who or how it is made or the adjustments. All or none in my opinion.


Totally agree. The best shooters in this class will be shooting a slider sight as good as any adjustable sight.
DB


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

they tell ya on the video, single pin rear or side mount can be used, i think he said 15'' front stab and rear stab


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

I hope Regions posts some new information soon.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Wisconsin sells 250,000+ archery licenses each year. No to say they all are tournament archers but one would think ibo,asa or others would at least look into something in WI,MN two of largest bowhunting states around.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

schmel_me said:


> Wisconsin sells 250,000+ archery licenses each year. No to say they all are tournament archers but one would think ibo,asa or others would at least look into something in WI,MN two of largest bowhunting states around.


Why doesn't your state start by having state qaulifers in ASA or IBO? State assc.
DB


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Why doesn't your state start by having state qaulifers in ASA or IBO? State assc.
> DB


We are working on that DB.....group of 4 of us seriously considering options.



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Thats what i was getting at about the slider sights. If the better adjustable sights were aloud then there wouldnt b much to seperate this class from open. Although i know alot of people use 1 pins sights to hunt with i think the class should be fixed pins only.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Garceau said:


> We are working on that DB.....group of 4 of us seriously considering options.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2



Never understood why 3d not big in western states. 
DB


----------



## wrevans (Dec 13, 2012)

The HHA can actually be dialed in a little more precise than most target sights. The slider moves twice the amount as the scope, so you have twice the space to make fine adjustments for yardage. It wouldn't make sense to make a distinction between the sliders and the target sights....there's just not enough difference, and neither belong in a base hunter class.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

wrevans said:


> The HHA can actually be dialed in a little more precise than most target sights. The slider moves twice the amount as the scope, so you have twice the space to make fine adjustments for yardage. It wouldn't make sense to make a distinction between the sliders and the target sights....there's just not enough difference, and neither belong in a base hunter class.


And what target sights have you seen. Common movement for target sights is .003 per click. Your slider is more precise than than ok. 
Why don't they belong in a base hunters class 4 of my hunting partners hunt with them. So what people actually hunt with should not be allowed in a hunting class


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Never understood why 3d not big in western states.
> DB


That's pretty simple the ASA has not been interested ( until last year they were out and saw. They were impressed) and the IBO treats us like red headed step children. So there is a lot of 3D it's just at the club level. Then there is money to be made for the joes in target shoots in the west.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

It will be interesting to see if the west regions do as well as the northeast or southeast regions and south central for that matter !


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Never understood why 3d not big in western states.
> DB


3D is very popular in Wisconsin. Juat nothing as far as major target orgs able to get anything going.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I wish they would let some info out. I ordered a axcel 7 pin sight and if i can use the hogg father i would get that. I think Tennessee would have the biggest turnout of any state. I like the idea that you shoot your region and go to worlds and meet people from all over. Hopefully you will have to earn your chance to go to worlds, not just shoot a lame qualifier.


----------



## bigbassone (Jan 13, 2010)

Personally I think that an adjustable sight is an adjustable sight, doesnt matter how it is moved it is still adjustable. With that said I think if there is going to be a hunting class in any organization they should let you shoot with what you hunt with or even what is available to hunt with. No lens is a fair limitation as well as stabilizer limitations but the sights should be anything pins or adjustable.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I understand that alot hunt with adjustable sights but if im aloud to use one in this class the only difference in the setup i used in semi pro and pro would be about 10 inches of stab. Dont get me wrong i will use one if we can in the bowhunter pro class. Im just thinking there wont be enough seperation in equipment from open pro. Im going to give it a try anyway no matter the rules so guess it doesnt matter.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

kjwhfsd said:


> And what target sights have you seen. Common movement for target sights is .003 per click. Your slider is more precise than than ok.
> Why don't they belong in a base hunters class 4 of my hunting partners hunt with them. So what people actually hunt with should not be allowed in a hunting class


People also hunt with range finders. That doesn't mean they should be used in all "hunter" classes....


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> People also hunt with range finders. That doesn't mean they should be used in all "hunter" classes....


No **** if your going to have them allowed just mark the yardage.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

HAHA! Exactly.........and if you are going to allow adjustable pinned sights, then don't call it a bowhunter class. If adjustable sights are allowed, then any sight would be fair game. If that is the case, how many top competitors do you think will be using a slider type sight?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

The point was that your "well, I know hunters that use them" arguement holds no water whatsoever. I know a guy that hunts with a 26" stab, so he should be able to use it...right?


----------



## DroptineArchery (Jun 1, 2011)

The following classes would work, the novice class 1 year only is because shooters tend to camp out in this class, novice means new after 1 year it is time to move up. We tried to start a shooting organization a little like this 2 years ago we just never had much intertest, North American Archery. I really hope this takes off and does well. We tried to start our shoots on a state level with 3 state qualifiers then a state championship. Top 10 in each class at the state goes to the national level shoot.

I feel like the regions need to be setup in a central region, like the eastern region have your national level shoot in Gatlinburg, TN. 
Male hunter fixed pins
Male hunter rear slide
Female hunter fixed pins
Female hunter rear slide
Pro Bowhunter Male (rear slide or fixed pins)
Pro Bowhunter Female(rear slide or fixed pins)
Novice hunter male(1 year only)
Novice hunter female(1 year only)


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> The point was that your "well, I know hunters that use them" arguement holds no water whatsoever. I know a guy that hunts with a 26" stab, so he should be able to use it...right?


Yes let's have hunter class mean the setup you actually hunt with.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

That would be fine in a perfect world, but then the problem would be...."I promise, this is what I really hunt with." lol


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

The class im talking about the bowhunter pro people will not be shooting there exact hunting bow. Thats just how it is. Lower bow weights, different rest and different arrows for sure! My set up for this class will most likely b a 7 pin axcel sight a limb driver rest, bstinger front and side bar, and gold tip 22's. Bow is not decided but have a c4, magnum and creed on the way. Really for me only thing different than hunting setup will be a little lower draw weight.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

If they're trying for the tv hunters, they should make the Pro Bowhunter class an invite only thing and have them use the same equipment they use on TV (no speed limit or restrictions. If you're filmed with it, you can hunt with it). I know it's probably about impossible to get that to occur but it would be interesting to see them out there.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I dont think there trying to solely get the tv personalities. I think they want the hole tournament televised. I was at the mathews shoot in 08 and i didnt see any of the media guys that could shoot very good with the exception of maybe a couple. All the pros were practing on 30-45 yard targets and getting tuned in and media guys were flinging arrows at 60-80 targets and we would have to wait on them to look for arrows....... In our group the media person missed the first few targets until we got them on track. Im not a 100% sure but i think the winning team won a 4-wheeler and trailor for every member of that winning group.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Tired of hearing about what should be etc. Looking for dates locations and rules. I know it takes alot of planning but it does from the shooters side as well. Reservations vacation from work etc need to be made. Looking forward to hearing More!


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I agree with the info. I thought the ata was gonna be the release. I understand its alot to do but its tome to start planning and preparing. I dont know anymore than i did before the asa.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Any updated info? Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Whats going on?

I think they should have waited until they had more info and dates.

Giving everyone a bad impression this is not going to happen
DB


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Id say it will never happen, maybe they were testing the waters and decided against it.


----------



## bigbassone (Jan 13, 2010)

It sounds or actually doesnt sound like its going to happen. And I think this Pro Bowhunter should be stated as a Pro pins class and it should stop all the debate.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I agree!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i'm willing to give them the benefit of a doubt...i heard little or nothing about it at gainesville. the week before at the florida qualifier at land o' lakes i was told one of the principals has a lot of experience in producing video and marketing them. the fella who told me seemed very confident that it would happen.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

It's going to happen :zip:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

blade37defender said:


> It's going to happen :zip:


Question is when. Season here and archer got to plan for events.
DB


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Question is when. Season here and archer got to plan for events.
> DB


That I don't know, but one will be hosted about 30 minutes from my house. The date will be released on the 21st.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

blade37defender said:


> That I don't know, but one will be hosted about 30 minutes from my house. The date will be released on the 21st.


Why isnt this info being release to everyone? Glad to hear though.
DB


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Why isnt this info being release to everyone? Glad to hear though.
> DB


Don't know that one either but this is what was posted https://m.facebook.com/pages/Elliott-Family-Farms/134997042736?id=134997042736&_rdr#!/ElliottFamilyFarmEvents?v=feed&__user=1794853648 hopefully that link works, I'm posting from my tablet


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

yes, keep the public informed...silence is not good...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

blade37defender said:


> Don't know that one either but this is what was posted hopefully that link works, I'm posting from my tablet


they seem pretty sure that there will be a region's shoot there. it does kinda run counter to the information about the first shoots being in indiana, ohio, and pennsylvania.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

It does but I remember seeing something that said they were looking at NC in possibly the 2nd year.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I think NC would draw a good crowd. Also think tenn and ky would also. I wish they would tell us something, im gonna put my targets out but if they would say something i might get motivated a little sooner.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

here is a bump, waiting impatiently


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I agree. It's getting pretty late in the year. I know we're getting our budget and travel plans finalized and adding another tour to our schedule will be pretty tricky as much as we want to support and shoot this new org


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Bring it to NC! We want it!


----------



## alexbnc1 (Dec 12, 2006)

I heard dates of may 3-5 2013 at Elliott Family Farms in Cleveland county nc an hour west of Charlotte and hour east of ashville nc.. More news feb 20 to put ever thing in stone and get they ball rolling for sure


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

alexbNC264 said:


> I heard dates of may 3-5 2013 at Elliott Family Farms in Cleveland county nc an hour west of Charlotte and hour east of ashville nc.. More news feb 20 to put ever thing in stone and get they ball rolling for sure


Nothing like letting folks know a week or two ahead of time
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Nothing like letting folks know a week or two ahead of time
> DB


that's what he "heard", DB. there's a lot of comments on here about what someone heard that never pan out. this may be one of those times. just sayin'.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> that's what he "heard", DB. there's a lot of comments on here about what someone heard that never pan out. this may be one of those times. just sayin'.


Not sure why some one from Regions isnt giving us some updates.

Oh well. 
DB


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I do know they are meeting in warren pa this Thursday


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> I do know they are meeting in warren pa this Thursday


That is interesting and good to hear. Any information on where and when they will be meeting? I might have to be in that area tomorrow.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

It won't catch on for a few years, I'd loved to shoot a new venue. but it won't happen overnight.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I know Ohio was kicked around as a location. If that happens, I'm interested in shooting a known class.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Not sure why some one from Regions isnt giving us some updates.
> 
> Oh well.
> DB



promotion 101 is get people talking about your product.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

schmel_me said:


> promotion 101 is get people talking about your product.


Putting a product on the market and not producing is the worse thing you can do.

I do realize this is not going to happen over night.

DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

schmel_me said:


> promotion 101 is get people talking about your product.


true...but right now the talk is kinda going in the wrong direction....they better get on top of this pretty soon.


----------



## alexbnc1 (Dec 12, 2006)

Date for nc shoot will be released feb 20. The North Carolina site has been picked and they are have a press release type meeting feb 20th. I will try to get more information soon. I do know Elliott family farms on Facebook is the site for the nc shoot


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

do they have a website?


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

You would think at least they would have a facebook page or website. Let's get it rolling.

BTW Bring it to NC!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just got news today that the regions shoot is going to be in warren pa July 19 20 & 21. Which is supposed to be announced this week


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Bearlee said:


> You would think at least they would have a facebook page or website. Let's get it rolling.
> 
> BTW Bring it to NC!


I second that


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Warren PA.what happened to lancaster


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

woodsman78 said:


> Warren PA.what happened to lancaster


Never heard anything in the plans for Lancaster. Just come to warren and you won't regret it


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Great to see the Inagural event in my home state. I can't wait until June!


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Where did NOVRUT's post go with the dates?


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

I will have the info sheet back up later today.
We had an issue with one of the dates, but I am 99% sure
that we have it squared away now.


----------



## bigbassone (Jan 13, 2010)

Where are you getting this information, i have not seen any new info. except right here. If someone has a link would you please post it here. Thanks.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

There was a picture forwarded to me by a buddy that he received on FB

Lawndale NC june 7-9

Anderson Indiana june 21-23

Warren PA july 19-21st


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> There was a picture forwarded to me by a buddy that he received on FB
> 
> Lawndale NC june 7-9
> 
> ...


jerry it was posted on here but removed due to some error they said it would be back on today


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

???


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Lets try this again, LOL!!!
My contact information is [email protected] or [email protected]
(740) 684-2624


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Since you appeared to be tied to ASA at least for this first year, does our ASA membership count for this or will we be required to obtain a Regions membership? Are the registration costs the same as ASA? Will the Regions championship always be along with the ASA Classic?


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Since its ASA rules, will there be all the same ASA classes?


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Did the Ohio location fall through? I suppose it doesn't matter, I think that Warren PA one is less than 3 hours from me, and I doubt there would be any place in Ohio that would have been much less of a drive, if any.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

So no HHA type slider sights are allowed in hunter class?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

blade37defender said:


> Since you appeared to be tied to ASA at least for this first year, does our ASA membership count for this or will we be required to obtain a Regions membership? Are the registration costs the same as ASA? Will the Regions championship always be along with the ASA Classic?


being an ASA life member i sure hope so...

i find Anderson, Indiana an interesting choice. a few years back they had the IBO worlds there and they had many, many problems. the ranges were so spread out they had school buses hauling people to the various venues. the folks at Anderson made a great effort, but IBO did not exercise their option to return there the following year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a thought.....this would be best posted best in the 3d section....so first get buried...


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Big question if I shoot advance hunter in IBO and pro hunter in regions....does that disqualify me to shoot advance hunter in IBO ???
Will IBO recognize regions as player?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

BrentW said:


> Big question if I shoot advance hunter in IBO and pro hunter in regions....does that disqualify me to shoot advance hunter in IBO ???
> Will IBO recognize regions as player?


don't know but, they probably will say you would have to shoot their highest pin class....mbr


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

blade37defender said:


> Since you appeared to be tied to ASA at least for this first year, does our ASA membership count for this or will we be required to obtain a Regions membership? Are the registration costs the same as ASA? Will the Regions championship always be along with the ASA Classic?


 Yes, you will be required to have a Regions membership. The membership's are used to cover the insurance cost's for the tournaments. 
Costs will be the same as the ASA.
Regions will have our own championships starting in 2014.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

shamus275 said:


> Since its ASA rules, will there be all the same ASA classes?


We are cutting the classes down from 34 (ASA) to 24 (Regions)


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

ThunderEagle said:


> Did the Ohio location fall through? I suppose it doesn't matter, I think that Warren PA one is less than 3 hours from me, and I doubt there would be any place in Ohio that would have been much less of a drive, if any.


There will not be an Ohio location this year, but we are searching for a location in Ohio for the 2014 season.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Bearlee said:


> So no HHA type slider sights are allowed in hunter class?


Yes, You will be able to use a hunting type slider in the Hunter and Pro Bowhunting classes. (HHA style with rear adjustment)


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

carlosii said:


> being an ASA life member i sure hope so...
> 
> i find Anderson, Indiana an interesting choice. a few years back they had the IBO worlds there and they had many, many problems. the ranges were so spread out they had school buses hauling people to the various venues. the folks at Anderson made a great effort, but IBO did not exercise their option to return there the following year.


The folks in Anderson IN are going above and beyond to make sure that this location is ready for Regions.
There will only be one range that will require transportation to and from the tournament village.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

BrentW said:


> Big question if I shoot advance hunter in IBO and pro hunter in regions....does that disqualify me to shoot advance hunter in IBO ???
> Will IBO recognize regions as player?


My guess is that shooting the Pro Bowhunter class at Regions will disqualify you from shooting the advanced hunter class at the IBO events.
But, you will have the opportunity to win a $5000.00 to $10,000.00 dollar purse for 1st place in the Regions Pro Bowhunter class.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

If I missed any questions feel free to shoot me a PM or an email.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

NOV RUT said:


> We are cutting the classes down from 34 (ASA) to 24 (Regions)


Known classes?


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

ThunderEagle said:


> Known classes?


Yep.


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

I have made the mistake of assuming that people knew or had the authority to make decisions only to be disappointed with a phone call saying sorry we can't do it. Like any thing else when i comes time to pony up it isn't there. Trying to fit into all the other schedules of ASA IBO and NFAA as a newby isn't easy as it affects clubs, organizations, cities, hosts, sponsors, and vendors travel schedules.
As Regions spreads across the country it won't appeal to everyones schedule. What is good about what we are doing is you can pick and choose events that best fit your schedule. 
Regions is about is taking 3-D to a whole new level. We hope you will consider helping us by coming along for an exciting ride. 3D archery can be what ever you help make it.
[email protected]


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

when will the website be up and running?


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

ScottyE said:


> when will the website be up and running?


We hope to have the site up and running in a week or so.


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah me too. Trying to appease everyone is not easy. Stepping on toes is hard when you didn't mean too. Regions is trying to gently squeeze into an already good area with a tour to offer an alternative. Hopefully you will like what we are doing.
[email protected]


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

You got it Lawndale, NC June 7th, 8th 9th. See you there.
[email protected]


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

NOV RUT said:


> We are cutting the classes down from 34 (ASA) to 24 (Regions)


why don't you post the classes please? Most of the 31 (not 34) ASA classes are youth, eagle and young adult classes. There are only 23 ASA adult classes counting the 3 Pro classes. You're adding a Pro Hunter ClassSo which classes are you cutting out?


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

Daniel, I enjoyed meeting you at ATA. Your enthusiasm is greatly appreciated. ASA and IBO have had 25 years + to get there act together. They both do a great job for 3D shooters. Regions has been at it for 2 1/2 months. Please cut us some slack. We will be there and get there with everything promised but not in a reckless manner. We want to elevate 3D to a higher level we can all be proud of. If this was easy it would have already been done. All I ask is your continued positive support to promote archery that you have offered for many years.
Watch for announcements from Shawn in the next few days.
Thanks to all,
[email protected]


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ldfalks said:


> why don't you post the classes please? Most of the 31 (not 34) ASA classes are youth, eagle and young adult classes. There are only 23 ASA adult classes counting the 3 Pro classes. You're adding a Pro Hunter ClassSo which classes are you cutting out?


imho these are the kinds of decisions that, if made, should be shared with the interested public. i don't mind paying a another membership to support a good organization, however it appears that i might be only attending one shoot, i don't know if i'm wanting to pay a membership and the entry fees. just sayin'.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I like the sound of less classes, 24 still sounds like alot to me. All shoots are over 5 hours for me but gonna try and make at least one and maybe more.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

NOV RUT said:


> My guess is that shooting the Pro Bowhunter class at Regions will disqualify you from shooting the advanced hunter class at the IBO events.
> But, you will have the opportunity to win a $5000.00 to $10,000.00 dollar purse for 1st place in the Regions Pro Bowhunter class.


So we don't know what Asa or IBO will acknowledge regions at least this year.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

REGIONS ARCHERY said:


> Daniel, I enjoyed meeting you at ATA. Your enthusiasm is greatly appreciated. ASA and IBO have had 25 years + to get there act together. They both do a great job for 3D shooters. Regions has been at it for 2 1/2 months. Please cut us some slack. We will be there and get there with everything promised but not in a reckless manner. We want to elevate 3D to a higher level we can all be proud of. If this was easy it would have already been done. All I ask is your continued positive support to promote archery that you have offered for many years.
> Watch for announcements from Shawn in the next few days.
> Thanks to all,
> [email protected]


I went and found you a shoot site for Oklahoma and commitment from the range. I spread the word in my state to everyone. Now I continually trying to answer questions. I understand exactly what your going through but also know you put this info out there and archers are getting restless. I myself may have put the info out there to soon after discussing with you at ATA. I was excited and loved the idea. Not sure how much more positive one can get!:wink::wink: I feel at this point the rules and guidelines certainly should have all been put in place for archers to understand Regions concept. JMO Im known for not beating around the bush! Some take this as a bad thing.
DB


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

It would be nice if you could shoot one tournament a year like ASA and not have to be a member of regions.
I think having to join might not help your cause.I was starting to think about the shoot in NC but having to be a member might just be the deciding factor.
I know 25-30 bucks is not all that much ,but you have to factor in the rest of the cost .
Yes I'm a member of the ASA and I only shoot a couple shoots a year ,but we also have the state shoot .I'm just not sure if I want to join another organisation just yet .
Plus just about every ASA shoot I go to I talk to some of the locals .I ask if the are shooting a lot of them dont think that there good enough to shoot ,In a big tournament.I know that if the had to pay 65-75 buck just to shoot 40 targets that might be a deciding factor for them also .
I would think if your trying to get more shooters ,new shooters to try out shooting 3D on a big scale ,you need to keep the cost down .
I might be wrong ,but money is tight for me right now as I'm sure it is with a lot of others.
I wish you the best of luck .I might see you next year .


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree it would be tuff on the dollar for shooters to shoot 4 national events in a month with travel and hotels. You take the schedule for June, 1 ASA, 1 IBO, 2 Regions that four shoots in one month. With travel and expenses someone's going to suffer. Not enough vacation time and money for most shooters to attend this many events, my thoughts would be if your the new guy in town you'll most likely suffer. If it were me I would go head to head against someone and the best game in town would win...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

John-in-VA said:


> It would be nice if you could shoot one tournament a year like ASA and not have to be a member of regions.
> I think having to join might not help your cause.I was starting to think about the shoot in NC but having to be a member might just be the deciding factor.
> I know 25-30 bucks is not all that much ,but you have to factor in the rest of the cost .
> Yes I'm a member of the ASA and I only shoot a couple shoots a year ,but we also have the state shoot .I'm just not sure if I want to join another organisation just yet .
> ...


 I think you and the gang are just afraid of PA:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> being an ASA life member i sure hope so...
> 
> i find Anderson, Indiana an interesting choice. a few years back they had the IBO worlds there and they had many, many problems. the ranges were so spread out they had school buses hauling people to the various venues. the folks at Anderson made a great effort, but IBO did not exercise their option to return there the following year.


who knows maybe its a different site or they found a fix


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Were not afraid ,we are more than willing to shoot against anyone ,anytime .Heck them WV boys have more game than you NC boy's.
We can settle it at sage creek later this year .No need to join anything ,just to get your butt kicked.


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

Classes????


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

arrow spitter said:


> Classes????


And entry fees..


----------



## DroptineArchery (Jun 1, 2011)

This thread said North Carolina had a shoot in Lawndale, NC. Another post on here I seen where it was not listed?


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

So if this requires a memeber ship, plus entry fees at each event, could we hear what the prices are? I'm like most, if I'm just going to be shooting one event, Im not sure I want to pony up the cash for a memebership ($20-$40/yr) and then pay a $20+ entry fee at the one shoot I go too.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

DroptineArchery said:


> This thread said North Carolina had a shoot in Lawndale, NC. Another post on here I seen where it was not listed?


It's actually closer to Polkville, NC but I'm guessing the physical address for the shoot site is in Lawndale. On Facebook, look up Elliott Family Farms Events and Elliott Family Farms


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

John-in-VA said:


> Were not afraid ,we are more than willing to shoot against anyone ,anytime .Heck them WV boys have more game than you NC boy's.
> We can settle it at sage creek later this year .No need to join anything ,just to get your butt kicked.


i am not a carowhiner i am back where i belong:darkbeer:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear that .Your still more than welcome to shoot with us at Sage creek smack down .For the NC group that is ,or if you can get some PA guy to head south you can always shoot for the North.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Indiana, Pennsylvania and North Carolina, look forward to them. 

Proud to announce that T.R.U. Ball and Axcel will be supporting this new Regions Pro-Am Tour.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

:thumbs_upIm tickled Ist one is 45 minutes from my drive way,,,, I can eat at home and sleep in my own bed! :rock::clap:


----------



## DroptineArchery (Jun 1, 2011)

Jerry, you better watch out, you know alot of 3D shooters and they might be inviting themselves to stay the weekend,LOL


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

The can sleep in the yard and bath in the Henry River


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yay NC!


----------



## DroptineArchery (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing classes, pro bowhunter class should be a huge class. Will it be pro bowhunter male and pro bowhunter female?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> The can sleep in the yard and bath in the Henry River


I got a tent lol


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> i am not a *carowhiner* i am back where i belong:darkbeer:


So you admit you _were _at one time a CAROWHINER!!!!!

I am glad to see that 'carowhiner' has become the accepted term for a wannabe' north of South Carolina and south of Virginia! :becky:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> So you admit you _were _at one time a CAROWHINER!!!!!
> 
> I am glad to see that 'carowhiner' has become the accepted term for a wannabe' north of South Carolina and south of Virginia! :becky:


not a chance i just had to live in that state for a few years.born and raised in PA.:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Not everyone is as fortunate as we are to be Carowinners. lain:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Not everyone is as fortunate as we are to be Carowinners. lain:


still miss some of you girls sage:mg:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> not a chance i just had to live in that state for a few years.born and raised in PA.:wink:



Better to be a 'Whiner than a Northener!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Better to be a 'Whiner than a Northener!!!!!!!!!!!


well then if you are between them both what are you lol is that like whats between 2 butt cheeksukey:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

so, they're not going to include open c, but will blend it in with open b. also may not have super seniors...best check the numbers in those classes.
like Alice said it gets "curiouser and curiouser".


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

carlosii said:


> so, they're not going to include open c, but will blend it in with open b. also may not have super seniors...best check the numbers in those classes.
> like Alice said it gets "curiouser and curiouser".


there is no need for 3 open classes


----------



## bigbassone (Jan 13, 2010)

Again would someone please tell us where you are getting the information for the shoots. Thank you.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> well then if you are between them both what are you lol is that like whats between 2 butt cheeksukey:


:becky: More like a tropical isle between two swamps.......... Or a mountain meadow high above two useless dry canyons..........


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> so, they're not going to include open c, but will blend it in with open b. also may not have super seniors...best check the numbers in those classes.
> like Alice said it gets "curiouser and curiouser".


Nothing to check.....numbers won't matter much...... Having to crawl before walking...numbers won't be ASA size th first shoots I believe.,Richard feels


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Check out the video the we put together for regions archery.

http://fishingandhuntingforum.com/s...rt-Regions-Archery-Video-clip&p=5483#post5483

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Nothing to check.....numbers won't matter much...... Having to crawl before walking...numbers won't be ASA size th first shoots I believe.,Richard feels


my only point is if your going to combine those classes you might discourage some folks right out of the gate. nobody knows at this point, right?

if they have a geezer class for me i intend to at least shoot the indiana one. i know that i will be buying a membership to just shoot one shoot. however, in my opinion that will be a small contribution to the effort to expand 3d archery.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

NOV RUT said:


> Check out the video the we put together for regions archery.
> 
> http://fishingandhuntingforum.com/s...rt-Regions-Archery-Video-clip&p=5483#post5483
> 
> ...


Thanks for the footage of ASA. I guess you don't care to tell the shooters things like class definitions. Honestly time would be much better spent answering questions than producing a video that does nothing but show ASA shoots


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Please publish the classes and rules so people can begin to get their bows in order to compete for this. Nice video, I am glad this is happening, We are eager for more information. Thanks.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Better to be a 'Whiner than a Northener!!!!!!!!!!!


You speak many truths.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Website still not up? You guys are in need of some serious public relations help


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

I believe the website will be up soon.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

They said the site would be up soon last week...


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm excited about it and will be at the one in Lawndale, NC. But the biggest mistake these guys have made is definitely releasing information without all the details finalized. Everything should have been full on go before anything was said. Just a little more than three months away and still nothing regarding rules, classes, registration fees, etc.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You people have to cut them some slack. just an FYI

When ASA first got started there was a couple meetings and at those is when people started to join. Then, when the last Budweiser shoot was held in Valdosta. Wayne Pearson gave details about the event and asked people to sign up for the ASA at that event. All the locations were not nailed down as of yet, but the business model was estblished. 

Who then, would of known that the ASA would be the best known and world renowned. It had and IS. Just give them a little time. Dick Pintke has made a major leap into starting this.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> You people have to cut them some slack. just an FYI
> 
> When ASA first got started there was a couple meetings and at those is when people started to join. Then, when the last Budweiser shoot was held in Valdosta. Wayne Pearson gave details about the event and asked people to sign up for the ASA at that event. All the locations were not nailed down as of yet, but the business model was estblished.
> 
> Who then, would of known that the ASA would be the best known and world renowned. It had and IS. Just give them a little time. Dick Pintke has made a major leap into starting this.


I'm sorry but honestly that Is a lame excuse for not having a web page, rules and classes. That's all people are asking for


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> You people have to cut them some slack. just an FYI
> 
> When ASA first got started there was a couple meetings and at those is when people started to join. Then, when the last Budweiser shoot was held in Valdosta. Wayne Pearson gave details about the event and asked people to sign up for the ASA at that event. All the locations were not nailed down as of yet, but the business model was estblished.
> 
> Who then, would of known that the ASA would be the best known and world renowned. It had and IS. Just give them a little time. Dick Pintke has made a major leap into starting this.


OK now Tim. You will be banned from ASA competition for mentioning Wayne Pearson! Every time I bring up his name people look at me like I just cussed them out. BTW,any chance you might talk him into coming back?


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

(stretch) Yawn...


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Beentown said:


> (stretch) Yawn...


Yep. If they dont at least answer some questions soon this thread will go to sleep!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i'm willing to wait for a bit. if you've ever gone through the process of setting up a local 3d club and range you know there's always new problems cropping up that have to be dealt with. i suspect those problems are multiplied when trying to set up an entirely new tour.

this could be a really good thing for archery and 3d archery in particular.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

this from the ASA federation director:

*There is no planned reciprocity with Regions for any competitors to qualify for any ASA tournaments at the State, Regional or National level by shooting in a Regions Competition at this time and will not be until Regions publishs the full list of shooting classes so that ASA can compare the classes to its own. Even though Regions porports to use the ASA Rules of Competition, there are significant modifications to the rules and shooting classes that must be taken into consideration before offering any reciprocity to any Regions competitor. This is not to say that there won't be, just that there isn't any at this time.

Dee Falks*

now what am i supposed to make of this???  :BangHead:


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Classes,entry fees,prize structure..... Comin this is basic stuff that should be nailed down even before locations.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

This is very odd no respond what so ever from the new organization. Via phone message or forums. Really makes you wonder


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> This is very odd no respond what so ever from the new organization. Via phone message or forums. Really makes you wonder


I agree, 3 months from this weekend is the first shoot *nothing* has been released. I'll still shoot the one in Lawndale, if it actually comes to fruition.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> This is very odd no respond what so ever from the new organization. Via phone message or forums. Really makes you wonder


Oh, there has been plenty of calls....Your just not in the ''' know ''' I will tell you this. They do not have an OPEN C class . they have two different recurve classes. One - recurve w/ sights and the there is another without. 

They have condensed the the (eagle/cub) classes. 

IF you shoot the Pro Hunter(pins) class.... (go back for ibo) you will then have to shoot MBR no matter what you shot before...( how it was told to me) 

The rules / classes are to be posted this week.... This from the owner himself (info relayed)


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Oh, there has been plenty of calls....Your just not in the ''' know ''' I will tell you this. They do not have an OPEN C class . they have two different recurve classes. One - recurve w/ sights and the there is another without.
> 
> They have condensed the the (eagle/cub) classes.
> 
> ...


first off why would i care about open c.?Your comment about need to know was not necessary you have no idea


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> first off why would i care about open c.?Your comment about need to know was not necessary you have no idea


JAMES take a chill pill........I took your post just to LINK whats known ...and you dish out garbage all the time....RELAX ....If YOU want to know anything .....PM me...and i'll give you the OWNERS number and you can ask any questions you so wish.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> JAMES take a chill pill........I took your post just to LINK whats known ...and you dish out garbage all the time....RELAX ....If YOU want to know anything .....PM me...and i'll give you the OWNERS number and you can ask any questions you so wish.


I guess you miss the whole point. Shooters are trying to figure out what shoots they have time to shoot and what class they might shoot in. So by what you say those who will be paying the bills don't need to know. With that attitude you can tell the owner for me. Bite me I will never spend a dime or a minute of my time attending one of your shoots. I have better things to do that deal with dicks like that.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Or better yet pm me his number I well tell him myself.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

kjwhfsd said:


> Or better yet pm me his number I well tell him myself.


Are you always angry?... or just when you log on to AT?


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Are you always angry?... or just when you log on to AT?


Not angry until you get to see the stupid crap posted here. 
Yep shooters simply wanting to know what the class definitions and rules are. Many they don't need to be in the know. *** coming from someone in the know. Reality check why would you want to support that attitude.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Pitch forks and torches just to get some answers. This stuff should have been prepared before the announcement was made.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

ScottyE said:


> Pitch forks and torches just to get some answers. This stuff should have been prepared before the announcement was made.


Exactly or just a preliminary draft of what they are thinking. 
Hey they have had the time to produce 2 videos that tell you hey we are looking at starting a new 3D tour.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

kjwhfsd said:


> I guess you miss the whole point. Shooters are trying to figure out what shoots they have time to shoot and what class they might shoot in. So by what you say those who will be paying the bills don't need to know. With that attitude you can tell the owner for me. Bite me I will never spend a dime or a minute of my time attending one of your shoots. I have better things to do that deal with dicks like that.


Were you flying over to attend one of the shoots? You seem pretty hostile towards an organization that isn't even conducting events yet. Wow......you need to get laid.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Got laid last night. Yes I was looking at flying out to one of them. You don't have a choice if you want to shoot a 3D tour there aren't any in the western US.
And not just me 5 shooters that have given up trying to figure out how to attend one. Way to many questions to spend the money at this point


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

There's another new archery organization starting up. Yep, they promised to post rules and classes after the first event 

me jus had ta...


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

kjwhfsd said:


> Got laid last night. Yes I was looking at flying out to one of them. You don't have a choice if you want to shoot a 3D tour there aren't any in the western US.
> And not just me 5 shooters that have given up trying to figure out how to attend one. Way to many questions to spend the money at this point


I guess logistically I see your point as far as travelling is concerned, but I don't understand everyone getting their skivvies all bunched up just yet. Honestly, I'd rather have a little patience so this thing is done right, then have them rush it and fold in a year.......


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

huntin_addict said:


> I guess logistically I see your point as far as travelling is concerned, but I don't understand everyone getting their skivvies all bunched up just yet. Honestly, I'd rather have a little patience so this thing is done right, then have them rush it and fold in a year.......


I think the problem is, they jumped the gun announcing the formation. In general, what you say I'm sure most agree with, but they should have kept quite until they knew a lot of these details.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

huntin_addict said:


> I guess logistically I see your point as far as travelling is concerned, but I don't understand everyone getting their skivvies all bunched up just yet. Honestly, I'd rather have a little patience so this thing is done right, then have them rush it and fold in a year.......


What I don't get is why is there no posted classes and rules. If you haven't got those figured out you don't have anything figured out. Saying we have this great Pro bow hunter class but we won't tell you what you can use to shoot that class. Yep that really gets people wanting to shoot your shoots.
Aka to shoot regions I need this set up for this class. Now I can assume things but sure wont do that spending a lot of cash to shoot it.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> There's another new archery organization starting up. Yep, they promised to post rules and classes after the first event
> 
> me jus had ta...


Exactly lmao


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I doubt they are too concerned about us "joes" shooting their game right now. The focus will be or is on getting some "names" to sign on to the game and generating some publicity. There is NO better place to publicize any type of archery event than ArcheryTalk. Quite frankly the divisions and classes are not all that important. Getting some sponsors and "name" players to sign on is what is important. Get the "names" into the game and us "joes" will flock to the venues. If say, Gillingham, Willet, Cousins, L. Morgan, J. Hopkins, Chance B. and other similar skilled and popular archers sign up they'll have no problem getting their gear ready. Guys of that caliber WILL be there if there is _money_ on the table so any of you wannabe's better be prepared, you aren't getting something for nothing. I'm still not so sure how they are going to start up with a "Pro BowHunter" class. Better to just let it be an open "BowHunter" class with some good money on the table. I'm really curious as to how they are going to set this thing up.

I'm hoping for the best but there are some loose ends still fraying in the wind........ Personally, I am NOT shooting a Pro Bow Hunter class unless I'm prepared to compete as a Senior Pro in the ASA, IBO and the NFAA. I enjoy shooting archery too much to have to pay Pro entry fees every time I want to shoot in a tournament.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I' Personally, I am NOT shooting a Pro Bow Hunter class unless I'm prepared to compete as a Senior Pro in the ASA, IBO and the NFAA. I enjoy shooting archery too much to have to pay Pro entry fees every time I want to shoot in a tournament.


I didn't know you where into your 50s yet , kent. Maybe, people should get with Tim and see about having the Pro Hunter class as a known distance class. Since, people do use their range finders to hunt with, for the most part that is at least. Just a thought.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> I didn't know you where into your 50s yet , kent. Maybe, people should get with Tim and see about having the Pro Hunter class as a known distance class. Since, people do use their range finders to hunt with, for the most part that is at least. Just a thought.


Yep, I'm an old guy. 
I'm curious as to how this is going to work out. I'm really trying to figure out how they are going to get a non-current Pro archer to shoot a Pro class with high entry fees that will require that person to shoot pro in ALL other archery orgs. I expect it will draw very few "new" Pro archers if there is a decent amount of money involved because if the pot is of any consequence the current top guns will be there giving the wannabe' little opportunity. Of course there are a TON of folks that will pay good money just to have a t-shirt that says "Pro Staff" on it so it could be interesting. 

If it is a fixed pin class some folks that aren't real familiar with shooting fixed pins will be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I just want a schedule and some news how to register for shoot of choice?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Yep, I'm an old guy.
> I'm curious as to how this is going to work out. I'm really trying to figure out how they are going to get a non-current Pro archer to shoot a Pro class with high entry fees that will require that person to shoot pro in ALL other archery orgs. I expect it will draw very few "new" Pro archers if there is a decent amount of money involved because if the pot is of any consequence the current top guns will be there giving the wannabe' little opportunity. Of course there are a TON of folks that will pay good money just to have a t-shirt that says "Pro Staff" on it so it could be interesting.
> 
> If it is a fixed pin class some folks that aren't real familiar with shooting fixed pins will be in for a rude awakening.





If any actual pros shoot the "pro hunter" class guys will probably squeal and say they are sand bagging LOL.

At the Deer Fest last year they have a very nice k45 range setup, the winning open class score was 30up. Levi shot his monster with a CBE pin sight hinge release,7595's and shot 34up.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

schmel_me said:


> If any actual pros shoot the "pro hunter" class guys will probably squeal and say they are sand bagging LOL.
> 
> At the Deer Fest last year they have a very nice k45 range setup, the winning open class score was 30up. Levi shot his monster with a CBE pin sight hinge release,7595's and shot 34up.


Don't know why people would do that cause there would be amatur hunter class too. But who knows seeing we aren't getting any feedback on this shoot


----------



## DroptineArchery (Jun 1, 2011)

Regions really messed up not having a website with all info, rules, classes, cost. They could have waited on locations until the locations were set but what a cluster. If you shoot Pro Bowhunter in regions you will be a Pro class shooter. For you guys that say spending $30 for a membership will keep you from shooting, then youdont have the other money it would take to pay entry fee, hotel, food and gas, really.

I like the Pro Bowhunter class and archery needs this to grow the sport. Coming from an old pin class shooter, if you shoot hunter and MBR or unlimited you have no class to move up to except changing sights. Regions needs to realize you cant please everyone so get a set of rules and a website and be done with the drama.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Here are the classes as listed on another thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1970992&highlight=regions


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Glad to see the class info. Thanks.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

they stretched the yardage for some classes. ibo just brought their's in line with asa and now the new group wants to be different...what's the point? sorry, i won't be there.


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

While shooting at Route 157 Archery World this past Sunday, first time I heard about Regions Archery. My hat is off to anyone trying to organize events at the National level. I know how much of a pain it is to just set-up local shoots at our club. 
What have you done lately to promote the sport of Archery?
I Took a picture at a club that had a saying typed out that I felt was fitting to support any organization. Below is what the saying said:

*BONES OF AN ORGANIZATION*
1. The *WISHBONES*: Who spend all their time wishing that someone else would do the job.
2. The *JAWBONES*: Who do all the talking but very little else.
3. The *KNUCKLEBONES*: Who knock everything that everybody else tries to do.
4. The *BACKBONES*: Who get under the load and do the job.
Where do you fit in?
It could be a GREAT Organization.
Step Up. Volunteer. Help Out. Let's make it Better.

Below is the Latest Video about Regions Archery that I've seen
http://vimeo.com/60409014


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

QuickKen said:


> While shooting at Route 157 Archery World this past Sunday, first time I heard about Regions Archery. My hat is off to anyone trying to organize events at the National level. I know how much of a pain it is to just set-up local shoots at our club.
> What have you done lately to promote the sport of Archery?
> I Took a picture at a club that had a saying typed out that I felt was fitting to support any organization. Below is what the saying said:
> 
> ...


Yes it could but have you read this thread? Did you see how long it took to get the simple question of what are the classes answered. 
From your quote those in charge of regions have done a lot of jawboning in the shooters view


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

My reply was not targeted to any one person.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

QuickKen said:


> My reply was not targeted to any one person.


I understand that. But you just hearing about it in the middle of May proves my point even more. I think it would be great. I'm just not sure those in charge understand how to get it to work.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I forget when Daniel Boone let the cat out of the bag on this Regions thing, but DANG! Sure would be nice to all information in one spot somewhere. Some here, some on other sites and some on Facebook. One Post has Regions Qualifiers shooting at the ASA Classic and ASA President LD Falks denies this in the ASA Forums.

We need some one on the ball......


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

kjwhfsd said:


> I understand that. But you just hearing about it in the middle of May proves my point even more. I think it would be great. I'm just not sure those in charge understand how to get it to work.


It's March I hope.....Unless I've been in a coma for a couple of months. Please tell me it's March.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The classes are out and LD confirmed how they would be qualified for the Classic.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

QuickKen said:


> It's March I hope.....Unless I've been in a coma for a couple of months. Please tell me it's March.


Yep oops early morning and setting calendar


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> The classes are out and LD confirmed how they would be qualified for the Classic.


Where did you see that LD confirmed it?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll try and find it.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

QuickKen said:


> While shooting at Route 157 Archery World this past Sunday, first time I heard about Regions Archery. My hat is off to anyone trying to organize events at the National level. I know how much of a pain it is to just set-up local shoots at our club.
> What have you done lately to promote the sport of Archery?
> I Took a picture at a club that had a saying typed out that I felt was fitting to support any organization. Below is what the saying said:
> 
> ...


I have seen first hand that is going on and I think the one in pa is doomed to fail.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Supermag1 said:


> Where did you see that LD confirmed it?


see post #316...seems to me to say Dee didn't confirm they would be qualifying for the Classic.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> see post #316...seems to me to say Dee didn't confirm they would be qualifying for the Classic.


that was before the classes issue was fixed and readdressed-changed


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> that was before the classes issue was fixed and readdressed-changed


sorry, Tim. haven't seen any corrections from Mr. Dee...of course he's been drinkin' margaritas with the senioritas, plus the web site's gone wacko.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> sorry, Tim. haven't seen any corrections from Mr. Dee...of course he's been drinkin' margaritas with the senioritas, plus the web site's gone wacko.


I didn't say there was any corrections..... Ok, let me be direct with this.... 

Dee said nothing would be affilated till after the class issue was taken care of. At Uchee Creek. Dick had the class thing and everyhing all ironed out with Mike....so, since that time....with Dee being in Mexico....trying to audition for the XX beer conisour .......

Nothing has been displayed for the conclusion to the event.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Only way I will shoot one is if I can shoot with bhtr3d with a wager:darkbeer:


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

how are the locations within 8 hrs of the northeast,


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Only way I will shoot one is if I can shoot with bhtr3d with a wager:darkbeer:


I won't be shooting them.....my schedule set


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> I won't be shooting them.....my schedule set


aw...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Only way I will shoot one is if I can shoot with bhtr3d with a wager:darkbeer:


you kinda sound like a cherry picker...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> I won't be shooting them.....my schedule set


Cool that means I can go to the field championship in Lancaster that weekend then. 
Hmmm 5 hr drive for a field shoot or 10 minutes for 3d He'll yeah field


----------



## warrenevents (Mar 19, 2013)

*Warren, PA Regions Event*

Dear Archers,

My name is John Papalia and I am the local event coordinator for the Regions Tournament here in Warren, PA. We are very excited about this opportunity and feel that we will provide the archers and their families with a great venue.

Our shoot will be held at the Warren County Fair Grounds in conjunction with Warren County’s All American BBQ Festival. We want to provide not only a great shoot venue but also a great experience here in Warren County. We have obtained ample amounts of property around the grounds to shoot on and after touring it with Regions Archery and some local archers we feel it is the ideal location.

In addition to the shooting the All American BBQ will provide entertainment for archers, their families as well as the local community to all come out and join together. We currently have 5 national BBQ vendors, a Kansas City BBQ Society Cook Off, various other auxiliary vendors, a kid’s zone, and live bands scheduled throughout the evenings. 
As a community we are very excited for this opportunity to showcase Warren County, and are pleased with the amount of support we have received from our local archers, businesses, and volunteers. I have received word that Regions will be sending over their registration forms to us today and we will be posting them on our website until they get theirs up and running. Follow this link to find information on the Regions Archer Tour and the All American BBQ, including the tentative time schedule for Regions. We will be constantly updating this site with information, and as soon as Regions has the registration forms over today they will be uploaded.

We look forward to a great event in Warren County, and I hope you all consider participating. If anyone has any questions in regards to Regions, or would like to get involved locally to help make this a success this year and in years to come, please don’t hesitate to contact me.

Sincerely,

John Papalia
Director: Council on Tourism
814-723-3050
[email protected]


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Cool that means I can go to the field championship in Lancaster that weekend then.
> Hmmm 5 hr drive for a field shoot or 10 minutes for 3d He'll yeah field


Bet your gonna change your mind now for the local shoot


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Bet your gonna change your mind now for the local shoot


Nope we are shooting PSAA state field championship in Lancaster that weekend


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Here is a list of local hotels/motels for Anderson. Hope this helps.

ANDERSON
Anderson Country Inn
Ms. Leslie Smith, GM
(Bill & Nancy Taylor, Owners)
5836 MLK Blvd.
Anderson, IN 46013
765-643-7777
Bill Taylor: (765) 643-5217)


Days Inn 
Romi Patel, Owner/General Manager
5706 S. Scatterfield Road
Anderson, IN 46013
765-644-2000
Fax: 765-683-1747
[email protected]
www.daysinn.com


Economy Inn
Natvarlal Patel, Owner
2400 S. Scatterfield Road
Anderson, IN 46016
765-642-9966
Fax: 765-640-8158


Hampton Inn
Doug Scott, General Manager
Andrew Ferguson, Front Office Manager
2312 E. Hampton Drive
Anderson, IN 46013
765-622-0700
Fax: 765-622-0707
[email protected]
[email protected]
www.hamptoninn.com

Holiday Inn Express & Suites
Angela Williams, General Manager
Becky Rogers, Director of Sales
6720 S. Scatterfield Road
Anderson, IN 46013
765-779-0111
Fax: 765-779-4999
[email protected]
[email protected]
www.hiexpress.com


Quality Inn
Neeraj Talati, General Manager
1836 E. 64th Street
Anderson, IN 46013
765-641-9980
Fax: 765-641-7984
[email protected]
www.qualityinn.com


Best Western Plus Hotel
Trudy Greer, General Manager
Leslie Nannen, Regional DOS
2114 E. 59th Street
Anderson, IN 46013
765-649-2500
Fax: 765-643-0349
[email protected]
[email protected]
www.bestwestern.com


Comfort Inn
Jaykant Patel, General Manager
Amy Cummins, Director of Sales
2229 East 59th Street
Anderson, IN 46013
765-649-3000
Fax: 765-649-3850
[email protected]
[email protected]
www.comfortinn.com

DeLuxe Inn
Arvind Patel, Owner
6325 S. Scatterfield Road
Anderson, IN 46013
765-640-1356


H & K Motel
Kirti Doshi, Owner
583 Broadway
Anderson, IN 46012
765-643-6685


Fairfield Inn
Amy Flaugh, General Manager
2205 E. 59th Street
Anderson, IN 46013
765-644-4422
Fax: 765-644-4422
[email protected]

Johnson Motel
Judy Siminske, Owner
3589 State Road 9 N
Anderson, IN 46012
765-642-8008


Mar-Jon Motel
Lahaq Bhatka, Owner
1327 E. 53rd Street
Anderson, IN 46013
765-644-7766

Motel 6
Nate Clay, General Manager
5810 S. Scatterfield Road
Anderson, IN 46013
765-642-9023
Fax: 765-641-1186
[email protected]
www.motel6.com

Super 8 Motel
Romi Patel, General Manager
Thakor Patel, Owner
2215 E. 59th Street
Anderson, IN 46013
765-642-2222
Fax: 765-642-9480
[email protected]
[email protected]
www.super8.com

ALEXANDRIA
Country Gazebo Inn
Carolyn Cunningham, Owner
13867 N Co Rd 100 W
Alexandria, IN 46001
765-754-8783
[email protected] 

The White House
Paul White
502 W. Jefferson St
Alexandria, IN 46001
[email protected]


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

WHuffman said:


> Here is a list of local hotels/motels for Anderson. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> [email protected]


don't bother...i'll be staying with my daughter and her family...easy drive. and it will be the CHEAPEST event of the year for me!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

they have a website yet with rules etc.?


----------



## warrenevents (Mar 19, 2013)

Fellow Archers,
The Regions Archery forms and information are now available on our website (wccbi.org), or by just clicking HERE. Please let me know if you have any questions. We hope to see many of you in Warren. 

Sincerely,
John Papalia
Director: Council on Tourism
814-723-3050
[email protected]


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

OK this is in correlation with a BBQ event....YOU NOW HAVE MY UNDIVIDDED ATTENTION


----------



## warrenevents (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, BBQ, Bands, and Cold Beverages all week! Feel free to contact myself or Melissa Anderson at 814-723-3050, or email [email protected], [email protected] with any questions. The website will constantly be updated with current information and scheduled activities. 

John Papalia
Director: Council on Tourism


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks John P, My family and I will be attending. Looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

will Regions be copying ASA first time guest shooter program which allows a non-member to pay a minimal fee and shoot?


----------



## warrenevents (Mar 19, 2013)

I am not sure but will contact regions today to get an answer.

Thanks,
John

John Papalia
Director: COT
814-723-3050
[email protected]


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

warrenevents said:


> I am not sure but will contact regions today to get an answer.
> Thanks,
> John
> 
> ...


i've spoken to some folks who are willing to pay the "guest fee" in order to test the waters, but are reluctant to pay a full membership just to shoot one of the three shoots. imho it would be a good marketing tool and maybe provide a better gauge as to how much interest there might be in shooting a full Regions tour.


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> I have seen first hand that is going on and I think the one in pa is doomed to fail.


what have you seen first hand i have been at all the meetings and i have not seen you there


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

daleg said:


> what have you seen first hand i have been at all the meetings and i have not seen you there


I wish them the best of luck


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

A shoot in Virginia would be nice. It's long overdue and well earned!


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

The asa in virginia was awesome, good turnouts to if i remember right.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> i've spoken to some folks who are willing to pay the "guest fee" in order to test the waters, but are reluctant to pay a full membership just to shoot one of the three shoots. imho it would be a good marketing tool and maybe provide a better gauge as to how much interest there might be in shooting a full Regions tour.


Membership fee shouldn't be a big deal......WE all joined ASA when it first started (those that shot back then) an NO ONE said i want a see first free/guest fee...... its 30bucks if that's going to set you back......im sorry


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Droptine said:


> The asa in virginia was awesome, good turnouts to if i remember right.


That site was beautiful


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I agree if you cant afford the membership then i dont think your serious about going anyway. Dont even know why not paying is even being talked about.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I remember watchin Hopkins shoot a 14 on final arrow in shootoff on a 50 yr feeding deer for the win..... Unreal!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Droptine said:


> I remember watchin Hopkins shoot a 14 on final arrow in shootoff on a 50 yr feeding deer for the win..... Unreal!


The liberty range would be a nice one too


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Richard.....the membership-fee is for the insurance for the shooters....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Membership fee shouldn't be a big deal......WE all joined ASA when it first started (those that shot back then) an NO ONE said i want a see first free/guest fee...... its 30bucks if that's going to set you back......im sorry


i'm sorry too. i really was interested in this effort, especially since there is a shoot scheduled within driving distance. i made an observation and a suggestion based on conversations i've had with some folks. frankly i don't appreciate the fairly heavy handed response and i expected better from you, Tim.

as a geezer, i don't have time for this...


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

I tried to fax my application around noon today and I got some kind of answering service.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> will Regions be copying ASA first time guest shooter program which allows a non-member to pay a minimal fee and shoot?


What memebership? Must have missed that. Club membership? Must have missed that too. Tried the above link and my puter just sat there doing nothing.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> i'm sorry too. i really was interested in this effort, especially since there is a shoot scheduled within driving distance. i made an observation and a suggestion based on conversations i've had with some folks. frankly i don't appreciate the fairly heavy handed response and i expected better from you, Tim.
> 
> as a geezer, i don't have time for this...


Oh, get over it popz.....i'll bring ya a true havana churchill LOL


----------



## warrenevents (Mar 19, 2013)

talkalot said:


> I tried to fax my application around noon today and I got some kind of answering service.


I'm not sure what the problem would be with the Regions Fax Number but if you want to fax your form to me at 814-723-6024 I can scan it and email it to regions. 

Anyone is free to do the same thing, and don't hesitate to contact me with any questions or concerns. 

John

John Papalia
Director: Council on Tourism
814-723-3050
[email protected]


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

warrenevents said:


> Yes, *BBQ, Bands, and Cold Beverages all week! * Feel free to contact myself or Melissa Anderson at 814-723-3050, or email [email protected], [email protected] with any questions. The website will constantly be updated with current information and scheduled activities.
> 
> John Papalia
> Director: Council on Tourism



:77:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> What memebership? Must have missed that. Club membership? Must have missed that too. Tried the above link and my puter just sat there doing nothing.


maybe you forgot to pay your obamacomputercare tax...sometimes a good whack will do wonders with these machines too.


----------



## warrenevents (Mar 19, 2013)

carlosii said:


> i've spoken to some folks who are willing to pay the "guest fee" in order to test the waters, but are reluctant to pay a full membership just to shoot one of the three shoots. imho it would be a good marketing tool and maybe provide a better gauge as to how much interest there might be in shooting a full Regions tour.


Regions will not be doing the First Time Guest Shooter Program.

John


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

carlosii said:


> i've spoken to some folks who are willing to pay the "guest fee" in order to test the waters, but are reluctant to pay a full membership just to shoot one of the three shoots. imho it would be a good marketing tool and maybe provide a better gauge as to how much interest there might be in shooting a full Regions tour.


Or better yet try it for free. Then you don't look like you are just their to make money off the shooters.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

warrenevents said:


> Regions will not be doing the First Time Guest Shooter Program.
> 
> John


So it is just about making money off the shooters. I mean regions doesn't have the overhead a club does. Seems pretty greedy


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

kjwhfsd said:


> So it is just about making money off the shooters. I mean regions doesn't have the overhead a club does. Seems pretty greedy


Is that a joke?


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Is that a joke?


Not even a little.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

kjwhfsd said:


> Not even a little.


So what's wrong with an org trying to make money? What orgs don't charge a membership fee?

How does Regions (or any org "like" them) have less overhead than a local club?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow. lain:


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> So what's wrong with an org trying to make money? What orgs don't charge a membership fee?
> 
> How does Regions (or any org "like" them) have less overhead than a local club?


Other than the ASA all the other Org's let you try their format for free to the org. Just have to pay the shoot fee. 
That would be USA Archery, NFAA, IBO and IFAA of the top of my head. That is national and international. You want to talk state Org's. most of them also let you try for free. 
They don't have land to pay for. They don't have targets to buy and maintain.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

kjwhfsd said:


> Other than the ASA all the other Org's let you try their format for free to the org. Just have to pay the shoot fee.
> That would be USA Archery, NFAA, IBO and IFAA of the top of my head. That is national and international. You want to talk state Org's. most of them also let you try for free.
> They don't have land to pay for. They don't have targets to buy and maintain.


Interesting. I've never been presented with an opportunity to shoot without paying the membership fees. Can a person shoot Field Nationals without being an NFAA member.... and his score count? Could he do it every year (like a once/year limit kind of thing?)?

I get that they don't own land but I assume they're paying for the use one way or another. I don't know many clubs that "own" their land either. Last I checked, ASA buys targets.... and IBO too.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

kjwhfsd said:


> Other than the ASA all the other Org's let you try their format for free to the org. Just have to pay the shoot fee.
> That would be USA Archery, NFAA, IBO and IFAA of the top of my head. That is national and international. You want to talk state Org's. most of them also let you try for free.
> They don't have land to pay for. They don't have targets to buy and maintain.


The membership fee is the cost to cover the insurance IF you must know.... and the last time I remmber you had to be NFAA/ member in my state to shoot their shoots. 
Last time I rmember you had to be an IBO member to shoot the triple crown/souther crown worlds shoots.

Like I said......if 30bucks is going to set you back to not shoot....than competing just might not be for you.


Shoot fee.....is your entry fee.

MEMBERSHIP fee is to JOIN .....


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Interesting. I've never been presented with an opportunity to shoot without paying the membership fees. Can a person shoot Field Nationals without being an NFAA member.... and his score count? Could he do it every year (like a once/year limit kind of thing?)?
> 
> I get that they don't own land but I assume they're paying for the use one way or another. I don't know many clubs that "own" their land either. Last I checked, ASA buys targets.... and IBO too.


Not once in the last 9 years has the IBO bought a target not one for any of the NW Triple crown. For worlds yes but that is all.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> The membership fee is the cost to cover the insurance IF you must know.... and the last time I remmber you had to be NFAA/ member in my state to shoot their shoots.
> Last time I rmember you had to be an IBO member to shoot the triple crown/souther crown worlds shoots.
> 
> Like I said......if 30bucks is going to set you back to not shoot....than competing just might not be for you.
> ...


Only for awards do you have to be a member in the NFAA. 
The insurance is through the clubs not the org. Now some Org's have a group rate through them for insurance but its the clubs that buy it and have the policy not the org.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> The membership fee is the cost to cover the insurance IF you must know.... and the last time I remmber you had to be NFAA/ member in my state to shoot their shoots.
> Last time I rmember you had to be an IBO member to shoot the triple crown/souther crown worlds shoots.
> 
> Like I said......if 30bucks is going to set you back to not shoot....than competing just might not be for you.
> ...


Competing not for me ok that's why this is the third weekend in a row I'm traveling to a shoot. 
Join what a org that can't get a web site running in 3 months. 
Join another org that is just a offshoot of another. Why 
So far all I have seen is a org looking to make money for them selves. If they were trying to build a org you might want to answer a couple of questions the shooters have. Rather than ignore them. Saying we are working on it. That's lame or they are incompetent. A web site could have easily been put out in a day.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

kjwhfsd said:


> Not once in the last 9 years has the IBO bought a target not one for any of the NW Triple crown. For worlds yes but that is all.


The NW triple crown? What is that?

Do they not buy them for the National Triple Crown?


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> The NW triple crown? What is that?
> 
> Do they not buy them for the National Triple Crown?


They are the only IBO shoots in the NW United States. 
The IBO has not kicked in a dime. For targets or insurance to any of the 3 clubs that put on those shoots. All they do is tell us how much you have to spend on awards. Yes you have to give awards to first, second and third if you have 3 shooters in a class. 
The IBO is about dead out here because of that. 
I have been watching Regions sadly I'm not impressed with what I'm seeing. Pretty much if a org can't answer simple questions from the shooters. That leads you to think they could care less about the shooters. Guess they are forgetting just whom actually pays the bills. The shooters do.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

kjwhfsd said:


> Competing not for me ok that's why this is the third weekend in a row I'm traveling to a shoot.
> Join what a org that can't get a web site running in 3 months.
> Join another org that is just a offshoot of another. Why
> So far all I have seen is a org looking to make money for them selves. If they were trying to build a org you might want to answer a couple of questions the shooters have. Rather than ignore them. Saying we are working on it. That's lame or they are incompetent. A web site could have easily been put out in a day.



I personally sent you the owner of Regions phone number....and you could of ask him directly any question you wished. 

But, you rather babble on and on.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

kjwhfsd said:


> Only for awards do you have to be a member in the NFAA.
> The insurance is through the clubs not the org. Now some Org's have a group rate through them for insurance but its the clubs that buy it and have the policy not the org.


To shoot any of the state Nfaa shoots here you have to be a member of NFAA/FAA in my state. To be part of one you are part of both


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

as i recall our state field association allows "visitors" to shoot w/o joining nfaa/state faa.

the only point i was making was that if you're trying to recruit people to shoot your program it MIGHT encourage some folks to shoot one of your shoots if you did what some other organizations do, and that is let first timers shoot as guests. i paid my life membership to asa, so i would resent anyone calling me cheap. 

asa membership gets you into the seven pro ams and the classic. it also makes you eligible to shoot state qualifiers and if you qualify there it allows you to shoot the state championship. for the same price regions wants to offer three shoots...hmmm....

all i'm saying is, if you can't get 'em in the front door, you ain't gonna sell 'em on your product. frankly, i don't see what the big deal is about allowing for a reduced guest fee. it might help to get the show off on the right foot.

but like Uncle Si says, "Hey, it ain't none of my bidiness."


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> To shoot any of the state Nfaa shoots here you have to be a member of NFAA/FAA in my state. To be part of one you are part of both


Your being lied to. That is not the case with the NFAA.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

carlosii said:


> as i recall our state field association allows "visitors" to shoot w/o joining nfaa/state faa.
> 
> the only point i was making was that if you're trying to recruit people to shoot your program it MIGHT encourage some folks to shoot one of your shoots if you did what some other organizations do, and that is let first timers shoot as guests. i paid my life membership to asa, so i would resent anyone calling me cheap.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

kjwhfsd said:


> Only for awards do you have to be a member in the NFAA.
> The insurance is through the clubs not the org. Now some Org's have a group rate through them for insurance but its the clubs that buy it and have the policy not the org.


And the cost of the insurance is actually very cheap


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know where the va shoot was, somewhere around smith mountain lake I believe. I understand why it got moved though, due to no hotels anywhere on the actual lake. 
Liberty does have a nice range. I really just wish someone would have a shoot anywhere within 5 hours of me. Kentucky is the closest and the crappiest on the circuit. And it's still 5 1/2!


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> And the cost of the insurance is actually very cheap


You haven't priced it for a club now have you.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

kjwhfsd said:


> You haven't priced it for a club now have you.


Yes I have


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

http://www.cityofanderson.com/visitor-regions_archery.aspx


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

kjwhfsd said:


> Your being lied to. That is not the case with the NFAA.


Not according to the Rules and Bylaws. It was ruled a couple years ago guests can't shoot in the NFAA. The only "guests" that can shoot at State Sanctioned events are "guests" that are members of another state. Then they can shoot as "guests." Even then "guests" are not eligible for awards, they only get to shoot. In order to be a member of a state association, you must also be a member of the NFAA......just try going to Indoor nats or Outdoor Nats and shooting without being an NFAA member, let me know how that goes.

To my knowledge, ASA is the only association that allows non-members to shoot in 1 event without joining.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

reylamb said:


> Not according to the Rules and Bylaws. It was ruled a couple years ago guests can't shoot in the NFAA. The only "guests" that can shoot at State Sanctioned events are "guests" that are members of another state. Then they can shoot as "guests." Even then "guests" are not eligible for awards, they only get to shoot. In order to be a member of a state association, you must also be a member of the NFAA......just try going to Indoor nats or Outdoor Nats and shooting without being an NFAA member, let me know how that goes.
> 
> To my knowledge, ASA is the only association that allows non-members to shoot in 1 event without joining.


Might want to recheck that. By the way I have shot at outdoor nationals with out being a NFAA member. I was eligible for awards


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

I have also shot at a Star FITA as a guest. With a 5 pin sight. Guess it comes down to weather those that are running the tournament want to grow archery or pull the elite you have to be a member to play with us crap.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

No guests from another state have to shoot as guests because some are afraid that some will run around and win a bunch of different state championships


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Anything new? Still no web site or other info. Their Facebook page directs to a forum that hasn't had any updates.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Makes you wonder doesn't it. Kind of looking like let's see how much we can get from membership before they do much


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Kind of disappointing, seems like they'd really be on here answering questions and selling their format. It is April people need to make plans and have limited funds and vaction time. It's a big undertaking I'm sure but alittle customer service on here to answer questions wouldn't be a bad idea. Lack of communication is what's killing the IBO. Bad way to start out imo.


----------



## Bone Hed Killer (May 13, 2010)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Kind of disappointing, seems like they'd really be on here answering questions and selling their format. It is April people need to make plans and have limited funds and vaction time. It's a big undertaking I'm sure but alittle customer service on here to answer questions wouldn't be a bad idea. Lack of communication is what's killing the IBO. Bad way to start out imo.


I agree with this ! I like to get a schedule of the events! But I cant find anything about it, if any one knows please PM me something. 
Thanks.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

I really want this new organization to work. The idea is great but they really need to get going with some finalized rules of their own, not just saying ASA rules, the need to post more details about their shoots and they really need a website.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

ScottyE said:


> I really want this new organization to work. The idea is great but they really need to get going with some finalized rules of their own, not just saying ASA rules, the need to post more details about their shoots and they really need a website.


If it is true that the people have worked their tails off, I certainly don't mean to be disrespectful, but like so many others, I was really excited at first, but have become so disappointed with the lack of results from all their hard work. I have my opinions like everyone, and was feeling the same way when the IBO Southern Triple Crown started. Surely the people who are trying to get it off the ground can't expect it to not end up like the STC if the only information we recieve is from shooters having to search the forums. I'm not so sure they are aware of what is necessary, in order to successfully get something like this off the ground, and are willing to invest the funds and hard work. 
Like so many others, I have my opinions as to why it was brought to our attention, why it was mentioned on the forums, why no concrete information was made available, and also why it doesn't even have a web page.
Also, just my opinion but, like so many good ideas that never materialize, It takes more to get it done than just have a good idea and expect it to happen on it's own.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

If your at the asa event.....just have to ask Richard -hoy/Easton /alpen guy....and youll get your answers......they h
Just signed a deal with bowlife....they own the popup 3d....that will be used for the shootdowns....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I concur with Claude on this one. Why should interested parties have to track down someone at a vendor's booth at an ASA shoot in order to get first hand information regarding the Regions tour? With all due respect I believe Claude has concisely stated the concerns many people have at this point. There was quite a rush initially, beginning with the publicity put out by Daniel Boone coupled with the statements coming out of the ATA show. Since that time there have been far more questions than answers about the Regions tour and the fault, in my opinion, lies with the promoters.

There is an undeniable interest in a new tour, especially one that promises to try to emulate the structure of the ASA. There have been many, many people here on Archery Talk, as well as other forums who have expressed the desire to participate in a tour that promises to provide the 3D shooting community with an expanded professionally run tour.

I am certain it is a tremendous job attempting an undertaking such as the promoter Regions has done. It takes time, money, salesmanship, and a lot of "elbow grease" to get the job done. If it was easy it would have been done a long time ago and I would have expected the promoters to understand that going in.

I watched a dedicated couple attempt to publish a quality 3D archery magazine, and despite their best efforts they came up short and had to fold. In its wake it left them on the outside looking in at the 3D archery world after years of having been intimately involved in the sport. I doubt if they will ever again be accepted into the 3D community because of their failed effort and the hard feelings that were left behind.

The promoters making promises for this new tour had best be prepared to answer the questions coming from the 3D community, or face the prospect of losing credibility with their peers. It seems evident to me from the feelings expressed just on this thread that they are running out of time in which to get the boat turned around and back on course.

I'm sure the promoters are good, honest folks who have the best of intentions. However, they are burning up the goodwill that a lot of folks extended to them initially.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

carlosii said:


> The promoters making promises for this new tour had best be prepared to answer the questions coming from the 3D community, or face the prospect of losing credibility with their peers. It seems evident to me from the feelings expressed just on this thread that they are running out of time in which to get the boat turned around and back on course.
> 
> I'm sure the promoters are good, honest folks who have the best of intentions. However, they are burning up the goodwill that a lot of folks extended to them initially.


I agree with you 100% and after watching others try and fail because of various reasons that could have been prevented, I have become very quick to form an opinion. My goodwill really burns fast, once it is fanned by suspected incompetance, laziness, or greed. Also, the feeling that letting those self serving advisors run the show, or letting free help do things their way because it saves paying good help to do the job right, leaves any goodwill I may have left reserved for the sucessful few. In my opinion, the competition archery shooters are right now forming an opinion of this new archery org. from it's performance or lack thereof, it's excuses, and it's attitude.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

if the geezer group seems to be a bit impatient you have to understand we're already seeing the light a the end of the tunnel...time's awastin' and we ain't gettin' any younger.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

http://www.regionsarchery.com/
Here is the website. Understand that it is limited and what I have been told, additional pages will be added in the upcoming days. The rules are posted. on the website. 
The folks at Regions are working tirelessly to get everything ready to go.
Hope this helps.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

glad to see they got the senior masters out to 40 instead of 45 yards.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

kjwhfsd said:


> Competing not for me ok that's why this is the third weekend in a row I'm traveling to a shoot.
> Join what a org that can't get a web site running in 3 months.
> Join another org that is just a offshoot of another. Why
> So far all I have seen is a org looking to make money for them selves. If they were trying to build a org you might want to answer a couple of questions the shooters have. Rather than ignore them. Saying we are working on it. That's lame or they are incompetent. A web site could have easily been put out in a day.


With all due respect I don't believe Regions needs a member such as yourself or any other orginization for that matter. Archery is archery and I don't give a rat's [email protected]# where I'm doing it or how I'm doing it just as long as I'm doing it. And I will support ANY and all archery orginizations that want to give me a place to shoot!! Cherish the fact that you are getting another item on the menu to choose from rather than come on a public forum and spew words of distaste at the very sport we all love. Be thankful the antis haven't gotten their way and taken away our right to shoot.


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

carlosii said:


> Anything new? Still no web site or other info. Their Facebook page directs to a forum that hasn't had any updates.


I accept the blame for all the frustration and the delay. No one wants this more than I do. The web site is just now filling out and links to rules motels etc are being filled in daily. 
Please start to watch. We will be there. As big as ASA- I doubt it out of the gate. I was at the 1st ASA. It was good but not what ASA is today. Give Tyrell the credit he deserves. However, we will do everything we can to bring you the best tournaments we can as fast as we can. It will only happen with the support of the 3-D family who want to see it grow.
Thanks for your patience. See you in Lawndale.


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

Tim, give me a call the site is coming up now.


----------



## REGIONS ARCHERY (Dec 21, 2012)

carlosii said:


> Anything new? Still no web site or other info. Their Facebook page directs to a forum that hasn't had any updates.


It's coming now. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Great news. See you in Lawndale! :thumb:


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

We did some production and video work for them and was very impressed of how far had come and how much they had accomplished so early. I know they are working hard and like anything new are running in to bumps here and there but are working through them. In a few years we will all be enjoying the fruits of there labour.


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

So ASA rules? Regions dues and class dues to shoot?


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

REGIONS ARCHERY said:


> It's coming now. Sorry it took so long.


So when are you coming to TEXAS? We have a lot of dedicated shooters in our state. I think you could do good here. Look at our attendence in state qualifiers.


----------



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

Not for me, but good luck I hope to see it work out.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

When you starting bringing those towards WI more, I will be interested.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

pattersonj11 said:


> So ASA rules? Regions dues and class dues to shoot?


Rules - http://regionsarchery.com/forms/regions_archery_rules_2013.pdf

Dues - http://regionsarchery.com/forms/registration_form.pdf


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

bishjr said:


> When you starting bringing those towards WI more, I will be interested.


Indiana....about as close of any large competitive shoot. 

Well Yankton is this weekend, so thats about the same

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd like to participate but after reviewing Regions calendar of shoots it is unlikely.

The Regions Lawndale, NC shoot is the weekend after the ASA shoot in London, KY. I have to choose and I'm going with the known product...........

The Regions Anderson, Indiana shoot is the weekend BEFORE the ASA's Metropolis, Ill. shoot. Again I have to choose and again I'm going with the known product.

If all I cared about was "winning" or placing higher I'd skip the ASA shoots and do the Regions tournaments. I'm not knocking the Regions tournaments but I'm guessing that the most of the better and more experienced 3D competitors will choose the ASA tournaments. I expect the Regions tournaments will have good participation and draw some very good archers. But still the chance of "winning" something will be greater at the Regions tournaments than the ASA Tournaments...........at least initially anyway. I know a few guys that will be shooting the Regions Tournaments because of this that have shot ASA in the past.

Hopefully in the years to come Regions will schedule their Carolina (eastern area) shoot sometime around the ASA's Texas and Louisiana tournaments rather than right on top of the ASA's Kentucky shoot. I just hope the Regions tournaments aren't scheduled for the convenience of the pro's to travel directly from ASA shoots to Region shoots. It may or may not work for them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i just wish they hadn't set the Anderson shoot on our 50th wedding anniversary...i'm gonna hate having to let my wife celebrate all by herself. :sad:


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

carlosii said:


> i just wish they hadn't set the Anderson shoot on our 50th wedding anniversary...i'm gonna hate having to let my wife celebrate all by herself. :sad:


:jaw:


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> I'd like to participate but after reviewing Regions calendar of shoots it is unlikely.
> 
> The Regions Lawndale, NC shoot is the weekend after the ASA shoot in London, KY. I have to choose and I'm going with the known product...........
> 
> ...




Agreed. Kind of like putting your brand new small grocery/home store next to walmart.


----------



## warrenevents (Mar 19, 2013)

Fellow Archers,
Please follow this link to find information on the Warren PA Regions Archery and All American BBQ Festival. This will have a current list of events, food vendors, bands, archery vendors and more. Hope to see you all in Warren!




John Papalia
Director: Council on Tourism
814-723-3050
[email protected]


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

Hasa anyone got the shoot times or membership number yet?
I faxed my registration in a few weeks ago and have heard nothing yet.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

talkalot said:


> Hasa anyone got the shoot times or membership number yet?
> I faxed my registration in a few weeks ago and have heard nothing yet.


not a good sign...


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

Need address to Lawndale, NC??
Have the flyer for tourney but don't see a street address???
thanks


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Elliott Family Farms
356 London Rd 
Lawndale, NC.

on facebook
ElliottFamilyFarmEvents


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks Bearlee!

From RAZR MAXX w/ Tapatalk2.
Apex7, CBE, BeeStinger, Stan Black Pearl DS, Pro X-cutters, ALO.com


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I have helped set things up and this is going to be a great tournament. They are calling for some rain today and Friday but Saturday and Sunday is looking good. I am really pumped to see how much effort is going into this. It will be worth your time to come check it out. I hope to see you all there.


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll be coming from savannah, ga. 5hr drive. Is rules, Open B same as ASA or is there any major difference need to be aware of or setup bow for?


From RAZR MAXX w/ Tapatalk2.
Apex7, CBE, BeeStinger, Stan Black Pearl DS, Pro X-cutters, ALO.com


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

same as ASA pretty much as far as rules. 

see rules here

http://regionsarchery.com/forms/regions_archery_rules_2013.pdf
AMATEUR – Open to Regions members in good standing. 
Open A - No restrictions on age or sex. 50 yards, 290 FPS 
Anyone in Open A that had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $600.00 in their last year of Pro/Am 
competition must compete in Semi-Pro or higher. Any Open B Class shooter who won more than $400 in prize money 
and had at least two top-ten finishes in their most recent year of Pro/Am competition must shoot Men’s Open A. 
Anyone who won $200 or more in Open A during their most recent year of competition may not move down in class.
Open B - No restrictions on age or sex. 45 yards, 290 FPS 
This class is open to any amateur who did not win more than $400 and have 2 top ten finishes in Open B, or $600.00 
in Known 45, with at least two top-ten finishes, or won less than $200.00 in Open A during their most recent year of 
Regions Pro/Am competition.


I have been told by those at the top of Regions, the Hunter class can use a rear moveable sight in this class, however, if you use it, you will not be able to qualify to go to the ASA classic.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info on the slider sight in hunter.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

The rain dodged around us all day and it was perfect weather. Can't ask for better! This is a first class shoot! Choot 'em!


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Beautiful weather and a great course too!


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

How many shooters were there?


----------

